#ayatana 2009-12-07
<hyperair> hmm notify-osd fails to detect my panel if i put it in the right monitor.
#ayatana 2009-12-08
<mac_v> njpatel: the thumbnail problem you 'tweeted' about > Bug 416251
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416251 in nautilus "Nautilus does not show Desktop thumbnails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416251
<mac_v> it seems greatly reduced with kernel .32
<njpatel> mac_v: ah nice, thanks :)
<mac_v> np :)
<njpatel> still, dissapointed nautilus hangs with the bug
<alkisg> Could I do something more to help get this accepted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/491940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491940 in gnome-session "Patch for LTSP clients to properly reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> alkisg: Probably not, I imagine someone will pick it up when they're doing a gnome-session package.  I don't think anyone has made one recently.
<tedg> alkisg: I would say the only thing you could do is apply it to a package and put it in a PPA -- just so people could test it if they wanted.
<alkisg> tedg: thanks - I have put it in a PPA, it's in https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/proposed
<alkisg> Testers say it works fine
<tedg> alkisg: Cool, comment on that in the bug :)
<alkisg> Done, ty :)
#ayatana 2009-12-10
<funkyHat> someone with a laptop with karmic on it, what happens if you click shutdown on the user applet thingy and the shut the lid? (i.e. don't click on shutdown now on the countdown box)
<funkyHat> I just thought it would seem to make sense in that case to shut down as soon as the lid is closed, but I don't have a laptop at the moment so I don't know exactly what happens at the moment :)
<magcius> What daemon in Ubuntu listens for volume/brightness keys and sends the special x-canonical notification?
<ScottK> Sounds like notify-osd
<magcius> I didn't think notify-osd did that.
<DanRabbit> libnotify?
<DanRabbit> something or other..
<GreySim> Did what? (Just joined, no context, but I know a thing or two about notifications.)
<magcius> What daemon in Ubuntu listens for volume/brightness keys and sends the special x-canonical notification?
<GreySim> Ah, now that I do not know.
<magcius> I know libnotify doesn't
<magcius> Because Canonical didn't rewrite that.
<magcius> (unless they patch it upstream... tee hee)
<DanRabbit> I think that they use the same notification daemon
<DanRabbit> just notify-osd catches and displays them
<DanRabbit> But, I have no idea what I'm talking about :)
<GreySim> magcius: I'm going to test something that might give some insight to this, I will be right back.
<magcius> DanRabbit, notify-osd is the notification daemon
<magcius> DanRabbit, that receives D-Bus events.
<magcius> DanRabbit, there's no intermediate daemon, that's D-Bus
<DanRabbit> haha, well obviously you know more than I :)
<GreySim> magcius: If you install gnome-stracciatella-session you get old notification-daemon bubbles for notifications, but for brightness, you get the standard GNOME widget thing.
<GreySim> So if you don't have an answer already, looking at what's different between those two might give you some answers.
<magcius> GreySim, sorry, I don't run Ubuntu.
<GreySim> Unless Karmic removed gnome-stracciatella-session. I am on Jaunty still.
<GreySim> Ah, no clue what to do then. I don't know enough to figure that out myself, I don't think. Hopefully someone else here does...
#ayatana 2009-12-11
<mac_v> djsiegel3: hi.. you've used the canonical wiki for the specs in Bug #495634 .. thats not viewable by all , ubuntu wiki is ideal
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495634 in hundredpapercuts "Ensure that Expo is clean, fast, and usable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495634
<djsiegel3> no wy
<djsiegel3> no way
<djsiegel3> weird
<djsiegel3> fixed, mac_v
<mac_v> djsiegel3: Bug #495641 too
<mac_v> Bug #495641
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495641 in compiz "Ensure that Scale appearance is clean, fast, and usable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495641
<djsiegel3> what the what
<mac_v> canonical wiki 
<djsiegel3> yeah I got it
#ayatana 2009-12-13
<Geoffrey2> libindicate-0.2.3 make is failing for me
<Geoffrey2> the first burp I encounter is the following... make[3]: Circular s-enum-types-h <- indicate-enum-types.h dependency dropped.
<Geoffrey2> then in complains the package indicate can't be found, and proceeds to shoot numerous syntax errors at me
#ayatana 2010-12-13
<PsxMeUP> anybody know if Unity will have decent ATI graphics driver support? My laptop's fan (HP nx9420 - Mobility Radeon X1600) will thank you if it does (lol)
<spikeb> PsxMeUP, yes.
<spikeb> PsxMeUP, unity will support running on ati decently. whether the driver itself is any better or not, we cant say
<hyperair> PsxMeUP: if compiz works on ati, then unity will, because it's essentially a compiz plugin, afaik
<PsxMeUP> hmm, ok. Well I don't have problems with compiz and all that jazz (Mint 8). But the fan simply doesn't know when to calm down. It does that in Windows too, but XP/7 has a useful feature that allows you to select "Maximum Battery Life". That immediately calms things down
<spikeb> tried that under mint?
<PsxMeUP> Ya, so far I haven't been able to find anything similar and I've tried various packages/tools
<spikeb> hmm yeah i see that
 * spikeb just checked
<PsxMeUP> in Win 7 it's under Power Options > Advanced Settings > ATI PowerPlay Settings. Anyway... I'm happy you're finally moving away from the old Windows taskbar look and going with something more original :)
 * spikeb mutters
<spikeb> eventually, support will be better for your chipset and fan
<kvalo> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> didrocks: good morning. how are you?
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<kvalo> didrocks: I'm good, thanks
<kvalo> didrocks: had few extra heartbeats yesterday because of the exim vulnerability
<didrocks> kvalo: exim vulnerability? Sorry I didn't follow that
<kvalo> didrocks: http://www.debian.org/security/2010/dsa-2131
<kvalo> didrocks: I heard about it on friday but didn't pay enough attention. but on sunday my vm provider sent me email demanding immeadiate update. they had two breakins already at that time.
<didrocks> kvalo: waow, right, scary :/
<TheMuso`> kvalo: Its insidents such as you have described which justify my personal decision to use shared/administered hosting, even if I lose a little flexibility. I don't want to have to worry myself over such possibilities and keep things up to date etc. Any services I open up on my home connection are checked for sure, but I don't serve mail from home. :)
<TheMuso`> incidents*
<reno1979> hello?
<kvalo> TheMuso`: yes, it makes a difference. it's a lot of work to maintain a server.
<ronoc> seb128, should i use gsetting or gconf ?
<ronoc> seb128, was researching the different ways I need to handle this new sound menu registration per application settings
<ronoc> i heard gconf is deprecated
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping
<seb128> ronoc, hey, gconf is deprecated indeed
<seb128> ronoc, use gsettings for new code
<ronoc> seb128, cool looking at it new
<ronoc> seb128, just trying to work out the best way for this registration process, have you a sec ?
<seb128> yes
<ronoc> when a client starts i will be notified by watching the dbus mpris interface
<ronoc> currently i then request the desktop file
<ronoc> can i , from information that is already in the desktop file, find a relevant entry in gsettings
<ronoc> sorry haven't used gsettings before
<ronoc> so newb questions galore
<ronoc> so for instance banshee starts, I detect the new mpris interface, fetch the desktop file (via mpris)
<ronoc> and then from there check to ensure in gsettings that  banshee wants to be seen in the desktop file ?
<ronoc> sound plausible ?
<seb128> hum
<nmarques> anyone can gimme some guidance? trying to build indicator-sound but getting a nasty error
<seb128> ronoc, gsettings is just an api for settings
<seb128> ronoc, it's not really different from using a key file or gconf
<seb128> ronoc, what would set those entries on wheter a software should be listed?
<seb128> ronoc, the indicator?
<ronoc> nmarques, whats the error
<nmarques> ronoc, error: Package `Dbusmenu-Glib-0.2' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<nmarques> ronoc, missing a patch somewhere? maybe vala ?
<ronoc> seb128,  packages could ship a gsettings schema in a /indicator-sound/clients/ registry subdir or something?
<ronoc> seb128, and if the users wishes to make the client invisible to the menu the prefs ui would simple change this setting
<seb128> ronoc, so you envision the clients to ship a true or false key?
<seb128> ronoc, why would some client not want to be listed in the indicator?
<ronoc> seb128, it is more to allow the user to easily make a client invisible to the menu
<ronoc> seb128, currently once its 'remembered' the user needs to edit a cache file to remove it
<ronoc> not very nice
<ronoc> nmarques, do you have dbusmenu dev package ?
<seb128> well it seems you doesn't need any package for that
<ronoc> it should have the vapi you are missing
<seb128> just key a list in a key and let user edit it
<ronoc> seb128,  so you suggest I should manage the gsetting myself and inform the clients what key to look for when changing their preferences
<nmarques> ronoc, yeap
<ronoc> nmarques, so can you find a similarly named vapi in /usr/share/vala/vapi*
<ronoc> it might be in the wrong directory
<ronoc> nmarques, what vala are you running ?
<seb128> ronoc, well you didn't say there would be a preference for that in the player before
<nmarques> 11.2
<seb128> ronoc, I though you just wanted the equivalent of a gconf key where people can list things they don't want in the indicator
<nmarques> ronoc, need to check out this vapi stuff
<seb128> ie power user thing
<ronoc> seb128, okay so we need to be able to provide the ability for users to easily optin  a player or opt out a player
<ronoc> at any time
<ronoc> obviously the service / indicator will need to be restarted to take effect
<seb128> you want that to be power user options?
<seb128> to come from settings in each player?
<seb128> or to come from an indicator dialog?
<ronoc> seb128, each player
<ronoc> as the spec outlines
<ronoc> so far the work has been done to certain extent in each player
<ronoc> quick recap
<ronoc> player starts, i see the mpris interface come up, I try to load the desktop file from the root mpris object
<ronoc> if all is good and then need to check 'somewhere' that this player wants to shown in the menu
<seb128> well, you have some libindicate code in the player as well?
<seb128> like a "register as ayatana"?
<ronoc> seb128, thats going away very shortly once I get a new registration process outlined
<seb128> hum ok
<ronoc> its a good thing no ?
<seb128> I was going to suggest to make the option in the player make this call being done or not done
<seb128> which would mean you wouldn't need any extra key
<nmarques> ronoc, my dbusmenu package has no vapi files... :(
<seb128> nmarques, what distribution do you use?
<nmarques> seb128, I'm tryng to build this on opensuse
<ronoc> " make this call being done or not done" what do you mean by this ?
<seb128> seems your libdbusmenu package is incomplete
<ronoc> seb128, ^
<seb128> ronoc, well, the "register on ayatana"
<seb128> that's what makes the player be listed now
<nmarques> seb128, just one question more... any software needs to be patched for dbusmenu ?
<seb128> if you add a preference in banshee, it would be banshee using the preference to register or not on the ayatana bus
<seb128> nmarques, no
<ronoc> seb128, well there is no registration as such just a flag, it will bring up the mpris interface regardless
<ronoc> that is all i need
<seb128> well mpris != sound indicator
<seb128> you might want to use mpris but not the indicator
<ronoc> exactly
<ronoc> that is why i need this flag
<seb128> but right now if you don't do that ayatana libindicate registration the indicator doesn't list it, does it?
<ronoc> so i need to be able to get from some entry in the desktop file to a gsetting
<ronoc> not in any current release
<ronoc> but trunk has the new mpris interface watching registration merged in
<seb128> ok
<seb128> ronoc, so yeah, it seems you want to set a convention
<ronoc> seb128, yup
<ronoc> seb128, forwarding on an email i sent last week to the mailing list
<seb128> like the settings path is "/desktop/ayatana/indicator/<player>"
<seb128> where player is the .desktop name
<seb128> which is a boolean key
<ronoc> seb128, okay just so we are on the same page, in gsettings you are suggesting  there should be a "/desktop/ayatana/indicator/<player>" entry with a boolean value
<seb128> njpatel, I still get the "empathy buddy list" issue
<ronoc> my food is ready, continue this after lunch seb ?
<ronoc> seb128, ^
<seb128> ronoc, ok, enjoy your lunch
<seb128> ronoc, and yes, though the path was an example
<seb128> you should probably check with ted what he's using
<ronoc> cool understood
<seb128> having a consistent naming schemas for the indicator stack
<ronoc> sure
<nmarques> seb128, thing I got the source of the problem... GTK needs to be patched ;)
<hyperair> ronoc: are you familiar with massif's output?
<hyperair> ronoc: http://people.ubuntu.com/~hyperair/massif-output
<hyperair> ronoc: that's valgrind's massif analyzing indicator-applet's memory usage. there's an interesting stack trace from indicator-sound that i can't seem to reproduce easily somewhere there that has allocated 45.6M of data
<hyperair> and at that time i didn't have debug symbols so i can't figure out what function that was
<hyperair> hmm there's only one function that calls gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file
<hyperair> aha!
<hyperair> ronoc: when you resize the album art, you don't free the original pixbuf!
<hyperair> oh my god, metadata-widget.c is a mess of tabs and spaces.
<hyperair> >_>
<hyperair> i can't even tell what the setting is supposed to be
<ronoc> hyperair, have you grabbed trunk ?
<hyperair> ronoc: nope.
<ronoc> hyperair, spacing problems should be fixed
<hyperair> ronoc: i just grabbed maverick's package, which is where i'm seeing my memleaks.
<hyperair> ronoc: could you look at metadata-widget.c, in metadata_image_expose()?
<ronoc> sure
<hyperair> there's this line here..
<hyperair> 200             pixbuf = gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple(pixbuf,60, 60, GDK_INTERP_BILINEAR);
<hyperair> see that?
<hyperair> you need to free the original pixbuf.
<hyperair> it leaks memory otherwise
<hyperair> g_object_unref
<hyperair> something like GdkPixbuf *orig_pixbuf = pixbuf; pixbuf = gdk_pixbuf_scale  blah blah; g_object_unref(orig_pixbuf);
<ronoc> hyperair, ah of course
<ronoc> whoops
<hyperair> ronoc: =) so i was half-right when i said indicator-sound was at fault for my memleaks
<ronoc> hyperair, who/what was responsible for the other half ?
<hyperair> ronoc: indicator-messages.
<hyperair> ronoc: it does a lot of icon resizing, which in the long run leaks
<ronoc> hyperair, you must love the indicators :)
<hyperair> lol no i don't
<hyperair> i just got so irritated with them that i stuck a shell script running valgrind --tool=massif
<hyperair> then all i have to do is wait for 6 hours or so
<hyperair> it's annoying to think you've fixed it, and then in the next 6 hours it leaks again, and you have to stick it in massif and wait for another 6 hours
<hyperair> i think i can safely say i hate indicators now.
<hyperair> on the other hand i ♥ sbuild which gives me 3 second deb builds
<hyperair> er 3 minute
<ronoc> hyperair, okay well I'll talk to seb and co to get a SRU out for the memleak and ensure it doesn't go into natty
<ronoc> hyperair, thx for spotting that
<hyperair> ronoc: =)
<hyperair> ronoc: i'm not done with messages though. it still leaks in weird spots
<ronoc> hyperair, tedg might be able to help you there
<hyperair> yeah but he isn't around
<ronoc> oh yeah he is on holidays now i think until the 4th :(
<hyperair> haha okya
 * hyperair can't wait for his own holidays
<ronoc> indeed
 * hyperair is in the middle of exams but gets this impulsive desire to hack on something
<ronoc> hyperair, where you based ?
<hyperair> ronoc: singapore. once my exams end i'll be heading back to malaysia.
<hyperair> ronoc: i'm malaysian, studying in singapore
<ronoc> hyperair, cool, when do the exams finish ?
<hyperair> 16th.
<hyperair> i've to be back in malaysia by the 20th (internship begins)
<ronoc> hyperair, do you take holidays around christmas at all ?
<hyperair> yeah, christmas itself is a public holiday
<hyperair> usually have dinner with family or something
<ronoc> hyperair, memleak fixed
<hyperair> thanks =)
<ronoc> hyperair, thank you more like :)
<hyperair> haha
<hyperair> thank the massif devels
<ronoc> indeed
<hyperair> the only real time i spent staring at the code was like 5 minutes?
<hyperair> massif truly rocks
<hyperair> ronoc: are you familiar with dbusmenu's api?
<ronoc> hyperair, yup
<hyperair> ronoc: http://paste.debian.net/102272/ <-- this is my indicator-messages patch
<hyperair> there's a comment there saying that pixbufs should be freed by dbusmenu
<hyperair> but they aren't
 * ronoc looks
<hyperair> it's dbusmenu_menuitem_property_get_image
<hyperair> i checked the dbusmenu source code, it doesn't look like it keeps track of the pixbuf for freeing anywhere
<ronoc> hyperair, right did you file a bug?
<hyperair> ronoc: nope, there's an existing indicator-applet bug about memleaks, so i just dropped my patch there
<hyperair> ronoc: but it's hard to tell if it's this one leaking or something else
<ronoc> hyperair, well ted will pick this just after xmas
<hyperair> right, i'll ping him then
<hyperair> i'm not sure whether dbusmenu is wrong or indicator-messages is wrong in this case
<hyperair> although it's a GdkPixbuf* rather than a const GdkPixbuf*, so i'm more inclined to believe that indicator-messages is wrong
<hyperair> (iirc standard gtk+ conventions were to add const to stuff you're not supposed to free/modify)
<ronoc> hyperair, sure
<ronoc> seb128, hyperair has found a memleak in indicator-sound for maverick , should i prepare a sru with the fix
<hyperair> seb128: people with super-hi-res album arts will experience really fast memleaks.
<seb128> ronoc, you can if there is a clear bug report about the issue, talk to kenvandine about it maybe to know the details?
<ronoc> hyperair, ted should be on in a bit
<seb128> doing a sru with the backport patch seems ok
<ronoc> seb128, okay will file a bug now
<hyperair> ronoc: oh that's cool
<ronoc> kenvandine, I should really put out a sru for this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/689686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 689686 in The Sound Menu "memleak with album art resizing" [Undecided,New]
<ronoc> what do you think ?
<kvalo> kamstrup: hey, how hard would it be to create python bindings for libconnman?
<hyperair> ronoc: there's still a leak.
<ronoc> hyperair, oh yeah ?
<hyperair> ronoc: i'm not sure where, but it's still there. i'm going to loop a playlist of songs with hi-res album art with massif there and check again later.
<ronoc> hyperair, okay keep me posted
<hyperair> hm no wait that wouldn't work
<hyperair> indicator-sound needs to be opened once per song change
<hyperair> then mem usage goes up, and doesn't come back down
<jcastro> didrocks: thanks for assigning that bug to me, I might have missed it otherwise
<didrocks> jcastro: no worry, with the flow of bugs, I prefered to notice you directly about it :)
<jcastro> didrocks: also, jason told me floating mode is going away, so I'm wondering if we should unbitesize those
<didrocks> oh really?
<didrocks> didn't know that
<didrocks> in that case, yeah, stratch it
<didrocks> scratch*
 * hyperair probably needs to run massif on notify-osd too. looks like it's leaking memory as well
 * hyperair hopes unity isn't this leaky as well >_>
<kamstrup> kvalo: if you're using GIR it's mostly some autotools foo and then maybe adding a few annotations where needed (for mem management)
<kvalo> kamstrup: but how much work is to start using gir?
<kvalo> ah, there is g-ir-scanner
<kvalo> so it's not a manual process?
<kvalo> apparently not, cool
<jcastro> njpatel: any idea what cando needs in comment #1? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/688407
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688407 in unity (Ubuntu) "Trashcan needs quick lists" [Low,Triaged]
<njpatel> jcastro, he can use the code from old unity (it's in lp:unity still, unity-private/places/place-place-trash.vala, or something like that)
<dbarth> seb128: hey, what was the trick you used this morning to get the panel working?
<dbarth> seb128: i'm seeing weird blockings on dbus calls here
<dbarth> like duplicate unity-panel-service processes and 3 or 4 for gwibber
<dbarth> gwibber-service that is
<sense> good afternoon
<hyperair> ronoc: okay, seems like a non-issue. my massif output shows the memory usage going up and down (as expected, since it loads super-large artwork and frees it again)
<didrocks> seb128: I'm letting bug #689692 as I can't reproduce it. But I have a new compiz also that fix some focus issues, maybe related…
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689692 in unity (Ubuntu) "the softwares launched from the unity-panel often don't get focus as they should" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689692
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<ronoc> hyperair, okay good
<hyperair> ronoc: =)
<dbarth> DBO: hi Jason, i've noticed a weird bug with the launcher where tooltips don't appear on certain entries if you hover over them from from botton to top
<dbarth> DBO: seen that before?
<DBO> dbarth, when was the last time you updated compiz?
<dbarth> DBO: i'm using the natty version from the last 2 weeks or so
<DBO> dbarth, that may not be recent enough
<DBO> I fixed a major damage issue in compiz recently
<DBO> it fixes that bug
<dbarth> ah interesting
<dbarth> didrocks is preparing a new upload i think, so i'll check that with the update
<DBO> yes I believe his upload should remedy the problem
<didrocks> DBO: dbarth: I opened bug #688468 some days ago
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688468 in Unity "tooltips don't appear systematically" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688468
<didrocks> DBO: dbarth: I confirm the new compiz snapshot fix that
<didrocks> (or at least, I can't trigger it anymore)
<DBO> awesome
<jcastro> DBO: njpatel: the second unity update goes out EOD today my time, so if you have any bitesizers you want highlighted tag em and lmk.
<nnnaji> speaking of Bitsize thingies, here's one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic/+bug/688811
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688811 in synaptic "progress window duplicates title" [Low,Confirmed]
<nnnaji> i'm a little ashamed, but i need some help on where to start..
<nnnaji> :P
<Kuische> Hello. I upgraded to 10.10 and got Unity installed. Now nothing works. How do I re-enable main menu (Alt-F1)? How do I start Synaptic? How do I launch console? How do I launch other applications (Alt-F2)?
<Kuische> And how do I remove the side bar?
<Kuische> And how do I change the applets on the top bar?
<kklimonda1> Kuische: you can''t change the applets on the top bar, you can't remove the side bar, there is no main menu.
<kklimonda1> there is no replacement for alt+f2 and as for the rest of your questions - you can launch terminal by clicking the button in the left top part of the screen
<Kuische> How do I start any othe applications? The only thing still accessible is Firefox.
<nnnaji> Kuische, Unity doesn't ship with an Alt-F2 "run application" dialog afaik
<spikeb> not the 10.10 version anyway
<kklimonda1> Kuische: the ubuntu button should open an overlay where you can launch applications..
<Kuische> Clicking Ubuntu logo shows 6 huge icons. None work
<nnnaji> Kuische, you could try a ALT+CTRL+T to open the terminal
<nnnaji> Kuische, if everything fails, try resetting the desktop session by doing CTRL+ALT+1, then login with your username and password, then do a "killall gnome-session"
<nnnaji> CTRL+ALT+7 or CTRL+ALT+8 should return you to the greeter screen
<Kuische> By the way, if you've managed to make GUI useless, what do I need to install to get non-English fonts in the console?
<Kuische> Ctrl-Alt-number do not work, do you mean Ctrl-AltFn?
<Kuische> Ctrl-Alt-number do not work, do you mean Ctrl-Alt-Fn?
<nnnaji> sorry, omg, yes
<Kuische> So, do you no, how to change fonts in the Ctrl-Alt-F1 console? Other than running everything with LC_ALL="C".
<nnnaji> sry, i pass on that one
<didrocks> jcastro: hey dude
<didrocks> jcastro: so, with the nux issue we got last time, I was thinking about changing strategy for next release
<jcastro> ok
<didrocks> jcastro: basically, asking people after next nux release to run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<didrocks> and report their configuration if there are still some issues for them
<jcastro> ok, what does that actually do? (mine was segfaulting)
<Kuische> Any way to remove Unity side bar?
<didrocks> (and if they still can run unity)
<didrocks> jcastro: that should be the entry point before deciding to launch unity or not
<jcastro> didrocks: ok but you need a bunch of people to run it first?
<jcastro> to determine a baseline or ... ?
<didrocks> jcastro: well, last time, it was working for me on nvidia, but it wasn't on intel and ati or a second user on nvidia
<didrocks> jcastro: no need for big testing, but still if people are aware about the command and we can make some advertisement to report bugs if it doesn't work for them, that will be good before using it as the detection module
<jcastro> yep.
<jcastro> we should add it to the project page
<jcastro> "If unity doesn't work, run /usr/lib..."
<didrocks> jcastro: neat idea. in any case, it won't be before next release (Thursday I guess)
<jcastro> nod
<didrocks> the segfault has been fixed by jaytaoko btw
<jcastro> nice
<didrocks> just before you have a cheap card with no vsync :p
<jcastro> this morning my unity session doesn't work, but I don't think that's your fault
<didrocks> yeah, the indicator issue?
<didrocks> jcastro: you mean, you have a blank top panel?
<kvalo> ronoc: hi. time for yet another review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-backend-begin/+merge/43548
<jcastro> I am not sure, it was working this weekend, I was just going to sit it out in fallback today
<jcastro> yeah the indicators are also broken, but my unity log in just logs into a blank wallpaper
<didrocks> oh? weird
<jcastro> didrocks: but I don't have time to investigate now so I was just going to work today in classic mode and then investigate later
<didrocks> empty panel because of indicators is known, but yeah, keep me in touch
<jcastro> yeah I figured that out when I saw I wasn't the only one
<jcastro> I'll use it as an opportunity to move off of dailies this evening. heh.
<didrocks> jcastro: oh, you are in the dailies?
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, there is a bamf breakage, you should have latest unity and latest bamf
<jcastro> yeah that's why I wasn't bothering you. :D
<didrocks> of course, it's not dealt packaging-wise as it's the dailies:)
<jcastro> I'll move to natty proper later, now that I have intellihide I'm not so anxious to bleed
<didrocks> hehe :)
<lamalex> can one of yous guys ping me? Doing some triaging. need to test something that requires urgency
<didrocks> lamalex: ping
<lamalex> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw :)
<lamalex> didrocks, it's your bug actually :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/688471
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688471 in unity (Ubuntu) "intellihide launcher doesn't disappear once clicking in an emergency app" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> I'm not experiencing it
<lamalex> launcher hides normally for me
<didrocks> lamalex: let me try to reproduce
<didrocks> lamalex: can you ping me, please?
<lamalex> didrocks, ping
<noob> hi, how i can configure the unity interface? it is too slow and i can't edit menu entries :(
<didrocks> lamalex: weird, I don't get it anymore
<kvalo> lamalex: hi. would you mind doing some review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-backend-begin/+merge/43548
<lamalex> kvalo, sure thing
<kvalo> lamalex: excellent, thanks. I have to go now, but I will be back in 30 mins or so
<lamalex> sure thing
<lamalex> DBO, how do I run the panel?
<DBO> ?
<lamalex> my panel is empty and I can't get it to populate
<lamalex> do you usually have to do anything to get your panel to have things in it?
<lamalex> :\ I can't get anything to show up in my panel
<jcastro> tareth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/686182
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 686182 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launchers run multiple copies of program if clicked multiple times before the program loads" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> this was the bug fix that got merged afaict
<jcastro> do you happen to know why it's still open?
<tareth> I have no idea
<kvalo> lamalex: thanks for the review. I pushed updates now.
<lamalex> kvalo, good stuff
<kvalo> lamalex: if you can take a look at the updates today and hopefully I can merge them to trunk tomorrow morning :)
<kvalo> but now I need to get sleep
<lamalex> kvalo, if you fixed those things and make checks passes, merge it
<rbnswartz> Will calling activate on a compiz window bring it to front of all windows?
<rbnswartz> DBO you on?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> rbnswartz, it performs the logical activate and raise function yes
<rbnswartz> I think I have that bug fixed. But I have a few questions
<DBO> sure
<rbnswartz> can I call bamf_view_is_urgent on a child window not just on the app itself?
<DBO> rbnswartz, you can yes
<DBO> but there are other ways to check for urgency
<DBO> assuming window is a CompWindow *
<DBO> if (window->state () & CompWindowStateDemandsAttentionMask)
<DBO> tells you if a window needs attention
<rbnswartz> I have a fix now that I think will work by using an existing loop to find out which window is urgent and then after the loop uses m_screen->findWindow to get the window and window->activate to bring it to the front
<rbnswartz> would you like me to email you the code?
<DBO> push it to a branch in launchpad
<DBO> I will review it
<rbnswartz> how do I do that?
<DBO> whats your launchpad id?
<rbnswartz> rbn-swartz
<DBO> bzr push lp:~rbn-swartz/unity/unity.fix-urgent-focus
<DBO> well first
<DBO> bzr commit
<DBO> so you save your changes
<DBO> then do the push
<rbnswartz> I'm a complete newbie here I don't know how to do that?
<DBO> rbnswartz, you can email me the patch :)
<DBO> jason.smith@canonical.com
<rbnswartz> I think I got it I found the register branch is that how I do it?
<DBO> you can do it from the command line if you have your launchpad account hooked with bzr
<DBO> but yes, you can also register a branch
<rbnswartz> bzr is a program I need to install right?
<DBO> how did you get the code if you dont have bzr already installed?
<rbnswartz> downloaded the source from launchpad
<DBO> oh wow
<DBO> I did not even know you could do that...
<DBO> in that case you're going to have to send a patch
<rbnswartz> the patch is on its way
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> you are a scholar and a gentleman
<DBO> may a thousand chocolate chips find their way unto your mouth by days end
<rbnswartz> next bug to work on?
<DBO> oh boy
<DBO> uhm...
<rbnswartz> I'm very industrious
<DBO> indeed
<DBO> lemme look over this patch really quick
<rbnswartz> everything is in the onclick event
<rbnswartz> I made no other modifications besides a variable
<rbnswartz> everything is contianed in the function
<DBO> yep, source has changed a bit while you were working on it so the merge is a bit more difficult :)
<rbnswartz> well send me the current source and I'll fix that.
<rbnswartz> I have to go now thanks for your help
<DBO> cheers :)
<lamalex> DBO, the dnd animation is really nice
<DBO> thanks buddy
<lamalex> DBO, is it intended that if you drag off the launcher, and move vertically, then release it moves the icon?
<DBO> lamalex, for now
<DBO> I am still implementing in full
#ayatana 2010-12-14
<MacSlow> greetings
<kvalo> hi MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey kvalo
<kvalo> kamstrup: any tips for a simple (for now) logging in a python daemon
<kamstrup> kvalo: use the 'logging' module :-)
<kamstrup> it's highly runtime-configurable
<kamstrup> we use it in zeitgeist and I think it's ok
<kvalo> kamstrup: cool, I'll use it
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks
<kamstrup> kvalo: there are a few different ways to use it trhough
<kamstrup> kvalo: many use the static API, eg. logging.debug("foo")
<didrocks> +1 on the logging module :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: but I prefer to use a logger instance, since that allows to have distinct by-component logging
<didrocks> kamstrup: btw, did you already used one that more logger, TBH?
<kamstrup> kvalo: so something like import logging; log = logging.getLogger("my.service")
<kamstrup> log.debug("W00t!")
<didrocks> than*
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes, in zg we do
<didrocks> kamstrup: I never felt the need, but maybe for big project…
<kvalo> kamstrup: this is for connman-mock and I foresee that I don't need more than one with this daemon
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm sorry, I didn't get time yet for the review yesterday. It's ok now, can you pastebin the link please?
<kvalo> kamstrup: what about g_debug()&co in pygtk apps?
<kamstrup> kvalo: nah, don't go there
<kamstrup> kvalo: also you can't easily configure the g logging framework
<kvalo> didrocks: no worries. give me a minute, I'll find a link
<kvalo> kamstrup: but what if a library uses g_debug but the app itself something else?
<kvalo> kamstrup: an academic question, but anyway :)
<kvalo> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-merge/+merge/43183
<kamstrup> kvalo: that's not an issue
<didrocks> kvalo: thanks, looking at it now :)
<kvalo> didrocks: it's already merged, but I would appreciate input from you anyway. thanks a lot for looking at it
<kvalo> kamstrup: yeah, I just need to configure the dump to the same place, eg. syslog
<didrocks> kvalo: of course :)
<didrocks> kvalo: no worry! my pleasure
<didrocks> kvalo: are you sure of your link, wasn't it for the packaging?
<kvalo> didrocks: sorry, I meant autofoo packaging. not debian packaging
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> kvalo: just a comment on ins_PYTHON = bluetooth.py  __init__.py  mobile.py  wired.py  wireless.py
<didrocks> kvalo: -> will better be each module on its own line
<didrocks> less noise when you add/remove a file, and such
<didrocks> apart from that, all look good :)
<kvalo> didrocks: sorry, I had a meeting. hmm, I was supposed to fix that all in one line issue. I'll check again
<kvalo> didrocks: thanks for the review!
<didrocks> kvalo: maybe the merge proposal wasn't updated :)
<didrocks> kvalo: you're welcome
<coz_> hey all
<kvalo> coz_: hi
<coz_> kvalo,  hey guy
<kamstrup> is anyone here interleaving g_bus_own_name() with g_bus_unown _name() successfully? I get a weird error where my user data is not passed correctly on the second invocation of g_bus_own_name()
<kamstrup> (there is no idle in between, and that's not gonna happen)
<coz_> ah oh  unity is slightly broken?
<nnnaji> coz_: why do you say so? ;)
<coz_> nnnaji,  with the current update in ubuntu... including  unity updates + compiz updates... first thing I noticed is that desktop cube cannot be enabled with unity... only desktop wall... second I noticed that there is no longer   gnome-wm --replace to fix the nux issue with white  upper panel on dual monitors with nvidia
<coz_> current screenshot    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/currenunity.png
<coz_> also autohide launcher is not working properly either
<coz_> eeww  I really dont like desktop wall :)
<nnnaji> coz_: yeah i have some more screenshots of how unity never wakes up properly from Suspend
<nnnaji> i'm collecting information and if i have enough i might report a bug
<coz_> nnnaji,  oh ok
<coz_> ok
<nnnaji> same thin
<nnnaji> g
<nnnaji> white top panel, white dock
<coz_> nnnaji,  yes that is irritating enough ...but  desktop wall is painful
<coz_> :)
<nnnaji> if at least each workspace could have its own wallpaper, that would make them identifiable..
<nnnaji> natty will resolve the cube issue, i'm confident
<coz_> nnnaji,   well when someone packages the plugins extra that shouldnt be an issue
<coz_> then you would have wallpaper plugin
<nnnaji> coz_: ok, thx ;)
<nnnaji> http://i53.tinypic.com/nqy4bt.png
<nnnaji> that's how i get stuck after suspend
<coz_> whoa
<nnnaji> it still works, but every click takes about half a minute to create a response
<coz_> nnnaji,   see if you can run    gnome-wm --replace & disown in terminal
<nnnaji> ok, that's what i'll do next time
<nnnaji> coz_: so far, my approach was to killall gnome-session :P
<coz_> nnnaji,  mm   I know the gnome-wm --replace worked yesterday for remedying the white panels
<nnnaji> coz_, now i'd like to have a way of saving the state of my session, a "freeze" method or something..
<nnnaji> then it wouldn't be so painful to test the "gnome-wm --replace & disown"
<coz_> ah ok
<kvalo> ronoc: hi. again a small review: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-backend-begin/+merge/43635
<ronoc> sure
<ronoc> kvalo, done
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks again!
<kamstrup> njpatel: parteeey!
<kamstrup> njpatel: finally all dee unit tests pass again
<kamstrup> njpatel: had to fight some gdbus quirks+bugs to get there
<kamstrup> but I'm there :-O)
<njpatel> kamstrup, WOOHOO!
<kamstrup> njpatel: the wicked thing is that dee now support complex column types
<kamstrup> njpatel: eg. dee_model_set_schema (model, "s", "u", "as", "(asaasyb)", "b", NULL);
<njpatel> kamstrup, no way...
<njpatel> kamstrup, dude that's just sexy
<dbarth> klattimer: ping?
<klattimer> dbarth: hey
<dbarth> klattimer: hi karl, feeling better?
<klattimer> not really
<klattimer> still feverish :/
<G__81> i would like to help with unity
<G__81> is there something that i could do here ? Am interested in the bug fixing aspect, i have not done packaging as such
<njpatel> G__81, hi, that's awesome, we've got some docs on contributing bug fixes here http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<G__81> thanks njpatel, nice meeting you. You work for Canonical right ? i have read some of your blog posts as such. Great job
<njpatel> G__81, yeah, thanks :)
<lamalex> morning
<G__81> njpatel, i ll read through the docs and get back in few minutes
<njpatel> lamalex, g'morning
<njpatel> sounds good
<kamstrup> njpatel: here's something you'll find "sexy"... https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee/gdbus/+merge/43648
<kamstrup> njpatel: 5000 lines of sexy!
<njpatel> kamstrup, hah, you win. I'm now sure what you win, but you win it.
<kamstrup> njpatel: and note ninja-leetness 5000 lines exactly!
<njpatel> kamstrup, 10857 lines (+4010/-3787) 42 files modified (has conflicts)
<kamstrup> njpatel: so I guess a cursory review of the API is what's needed really
<kamstrup> and then if there are obvious bloopers
<kamstrup> njpatel: you get 10857 lines?! I have 5k here
<njpatel> kamstrup, that's lines changed, ~4 new ~4 deleted
<njpatel> er, +1 on both
<njpatel> anyway, taking a look
<njpatel> kamstrup, if you don't mind, I'll review this beast in the evening, over a cup of tea
<G__81> are these the bugs in unity https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<G__81> i dont know Vala. I know C and i know Python to an extent
<lamalex> G__81, those and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<G__81> lamalex, so does it involve knowledge of Vala ?
<lamalex> G__81, not really
<lamalex> Places can be written in Vala
<lamalex> but Unity itself is C++
<jcastro> G__81: welcome! Check the two links at the end of the topic to learn how to get started
<jcastro> those are smaller bugs for new contributors
<kamstrup> njpatel: sure no worries - it's you and kenvandine that are in need of it - so unless kenvandine is panicking there is no rush :-)
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> 5000 lines exactly
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ninja-leetness  -1 since it doesn't build on natty :-P
<kamstrup> njpatel: kenvandine reports that the build is broken on natty
<kamstrup> dee-model.c: In function ‘dee_model_build_row_valist’:
<kamstrup>  dee-model.c:401:9: error: passing argument 3 of ‘g_variant_new_va’ from incompatible pointer type
<kamstrup>  /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gvariant.h:232:33: note: expected ‘struct __va_list_tag (*)[1]’ but argument is of type ‘struct __va_list_tag **’
<kamstrup> njpatel: ^^
<njpatel> kamstrup, nice
<njpatel> just needs a cast
<kamstrup> njpatel: this is about as far from "nice" as we can get
<kamstrup> so I have a va_list args;
<kamstrup> then pass it to a function expecting a va_list*
<kamstrup> so I do fct(&args);
<kamstrup> kaboom! ^^ above error
<kamstrup> (on natty)
<kamstrup> that's the problem in a nutshell
<kamstrup> I'm amazed that glib compiles at all
<kamstrup> there may be some nasty casting magic required to get a pointer to a va_list, because strictly speaking that's not possible afaik
<kamstrup> (because a va_list can be a compiler-dependent macro)
<njpatel> yep
 * njpatel looks closer
<njpatel> kamstrup, http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c/msg/8657dc15d7cb0989 ?
<kenvandine> njpatel, i just warned kamstrup of the fun to expect from GI stuff after we get dee to build on natty
<njpatel> Heh, I'm sure kamstrup will love that
<njpatel> he completely adores javascript
<kamstrup> njpatel: so you're telling me the va_list impl in gcc changed entirely in natty?
<kamstrup> don't make me cry
<njpatel> kamstrup, I'm still looking and actually don't know. It's a bit scary
<kamstrup> njpatel: i wonder what desrt has to say
<kamstrup> so the question is can g_variant_new_va() work at all, since it takes a pointer to a va_list?
<njpatel> kamstrup, the copy method should work, right?
<jcastro> G__81: were you able to find the information you needed?
<G__81> i am looking into the page, trying to find whether i could add some value to the project
<G__81> :)
<G__81> by fixing bugs of course :)
<jono> G__81, welcome! :-)
<G__81> thanks jono :)
<G__81> but just wanted to know should i need a VM to test all these bugs after fixing ??
<jono> G__81, VMs often don't work as well as you need 3D support for Unity
<jono> you may want to consider getting Natty set up on a USB stick or different machine
<G__81> i dont have an other machine unfortunately so the USB stuff would that work ?
<kamstrup> njpatel: eeek va_copy is C99
<boulabiar> how to restart bamf ?
<boulabiar> (I forget it)
<boulabiar> njpatel, ?
<boulabiar> for interested, libbamf can't get the .desktop file of emacs
<boulabiar> I will report that bug
<cando> hi guys! is there anybody willing to review my branch for bug #683466??
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683466 in unity (Ubuntu) "There are 2 Quit menu options in Quicklist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683466
<cando> https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix683466/+merge/43372
<jono> cando, I am sure someone can help
<jono> DBO?
<jono> ^
<DBO> jono?
<DBO> yeah sure
<jono> read up
<DBO> I got it
<jono> :-)
<DBO> cando, what is your contrib agreement status?
<DBO> cando, so this will work for english
<DBO> awesome...
<DBO> cando, so I am looking at your branch
<DBO> your approach is a good start
<DBO> but it only works for english
<DBO> you need to compare the actual label on both menu items
<DBO> not just where I indexed it
<DBO> also please prefer the non-standard Quit over our jiggered in quit
<DBO> its possible the application will have implemented a smart quit routine and not made it work right if you send it a close event
<cando> DBO, ok..thanks!i'm going to fix these thing...:)
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> cando, have you sent in a contributors agreement?
<cando> DBO, nope..^^
<DBO> cando, okay you will need to do so before I merge
<cando> DBO, ok...what/where  should i agree ?
<dbarth_> DBO: how does the patch look like?
<dbarth_> sounds like apps should be fixed as well
<DBO> dbarth_, minor issues but hes almost there
<cando> DBO, http://www.canonical.com/contributors ?
<DBO> dbarth_, we cant force apps to fix, so this patch at least prevents identical strings
<dbarth_> but i guess it's reasonable to catch the obvious duplicates in the launcher code as well
<DBO> cando, yeah thats what I was looking for
<cando> DBO, ^^ good
<dbarth_> cando: please send the agreement to the official canonical address, for administrative reasons
<DBO> cando, please cc me (jason.smith@canonical.com) and david (david.barth@canonical.com) on the agreement
<dbarth_> cando: and cc Jason on the submission
<dbarth_> right
<dbarth_> so that we can start reviewing the patch and all
<cando> DBO, dbarth_  Consider it done!
<dbarth_> it just helps us get the process running in parallel; tomorrow the form should have been processed anyway
<lamalex> dbarth_, that canonical contrib page could use updating
<lamalex> bamf and nux should probably be added
<dbarth_> cando: thanks for the contribution anyway
<dbarth_> lamalex: bamf, not nux, nux is (c) inalogic
<lamalex> ah ok
<cando> dbarth_, :)
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> are there any plans to include a perl API for the Application Indicator?
<DBO> evaluate, no
<DBO> evaluate, not that they are not welcome, but they serve no benefit to us right now
<lamalex> indicators speak dbus though
<DBO> you dont use the dbus api directly
<DBO> there are C libs to use
<lamalex> right, but you COULD use dbus right?
<DBO> not really
<DBO> just like you *could* use the BAMF dbus api
<DBO> its not stable
<DBO> and we dont support it
<lamalex> but you COULD
<DBO> sure
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> apologize
<DBO> never
<DBO> you're ugly
<lamalex> now you're asking for it
<DBO> what are you guys to do? eat some spinach to make your bench grow?
<evaluate> hmm. are there really that many more python programs then perl ones?
<lamalex> that people use
<DBO> python is a drop in replacement for perl in much the same way that Optimus Prime is a drop in replacement for a truck
<evaluate> lol
<DBO> Perl is used heavily in scientific applications however
<DBO> god I wrote so much of it back in the day...
<DBO> but the trend there was to see perl replaced with python, that was 3 years ago
<DBO> and I was too young to legally drink...
<DBO> ah the good ol days
<evaluate> python is ugly
<lamalex> not as ugly as DBO
<DBO> evaluate, yeah but you can tell if its been run through an MD5 algo or not
<evaluate> anyway, is there any documentation about the messaging menu (or the appindicator menus in general)?
<DBO> evaluate, for the C API?
<evaluate> DBO, ohh, I'm sorry, I don't know _anything_ about python, I have just looked through some code (mainly to adapt some of the appindicator applets to my needs) and it's just ugly compared to anything else I've seen (C, C++, Perl, PHP, whatever)
<evaluate> it just doesn't seem to follow any logic
<evaluate> DBO, yeah, preferably
<DBO> oh I am just having fun dude
<DBO> trust me this is a rare case of me not ripping python a new one for not being able to run a ****** thread properly
<DBO> evaluate, hold on trying to find the documentation, ted, any help?
<seb128> ted is on holidays
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<seb128> ^
<DBO> evaluate, http://people.canonical.com/~ted/libappindicator/current/AppIndicator.html this too
<DBO> it seems google can read it, maybe you can too
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<evaluate> seb128, DBO, I have seen both of those, I just couldn't find any documentation about how to make a new entry in the messaging menu for example
<evaluate> those two only show how to make a completely new icon as far as I have seen
<DBO> oh
<DBO> messaging menu...
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> where is ted...
<lamalex> yeah where is ted
<seb128> see the url I copied just before
<seb128> it's about the messaging menu
<evaluate> seb128, I'm going through it right now
<seb128> ted is on holidays as said 10 lines before
<seb128> until eoy
<DBO> seb128, for some reason I keep failing to read what you say today
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> brb
<evaluate> ok, that last link seems to have some useful information. One last question, did you have any reports about the fact that using custom icon paths in C would yield blurry icons? (not sure if this is related to awn, or to the Application Indicator in general)
<evaluate> If I set a stock icon (like 'indicator-messages' for example) it looks fine, but if I set a custom path, like '/path/to/icon.png', it looks really blurry, like if it would be resized to 16x16 or something and then back up (I use a 32 px large dock). Like I said, I didn't test this in the gnome panel yet, just in awn
<seb128> evaluate, not that I know about but feels free to open one with a test case if you have one
<evaluate> I thought that maybe the indicator does a resize of the icon automatically if it comes from a custom path...
<seb128> evaluate, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/533439
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 533439 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Application Indicators are using fixed icon size" [Low,Triaged]
<evaluate> seb128, ok, I'll investigate this in gnome-panel too and see if it applies there and open a bug
<seb128> not sure if that's the exact same issue though
<evaluate> seb128, looking at it right now
<seb128> going back on the perl binding question without trolling
<seb128> the current indicator team doesn't plan to work on it since that's not something requested a lot
<seb128> but if someone want to works on those there is no reason they could not be accepted
<cozziemoto> out of curisity...no more gnome-wm --replace available in current updates
<evaluate> seb128, regarding that bug report, it seems to be the same issue. AFAIK awn resizes the icons automatically to fit the dock size, so if the indicator uses 22x22 icons, that would explain the problem. I wonder why it's low priority though...
<seb128> cozziemoto, did that work before?
<cozziemoto> seb128,  yep  it worked fine  and I had to use it because of dual monitors
<cozziemoto> seb128,  when enabling twinview the upper panel turned white and gnome-wm --replace  started nux again ...I believe and fixed the issue
<seb128> evaluate, likely because people set the priority considering that the main user of indicators is the gnome-panel and unity-panel
<seb128> which don't have that issue
<seb128> cozziemoto, unity --replace?
<cozziemoto> mmm  let me try on the unity machine hold on'
<cozziemoto> seb128,   I have to restart x on that machine...apparenlty nvidia-settings is causing issues
<evaluate> seb128, well, they do have the problem, but it's not the same. As in, they don't see the resized icon, but the small one. I would find that equally annoying :p
<seb128> I'm not the right person to argue over bug settings ;-)
<cozziemoto> I also noticed on current updates  the launcher no longer auto hides unless  a maximized window is opend however the maximized window now only opens "under" the launcher panel
<seb128> talk to ted when he's back from holidays ;-)
<jcastro> hey evaluate, out of curiosity what app are you looking to port to appindicators thats in perl?
<seb128> cozziemoto, you can turn off the autohiding in ccsm if you want
<cozziemoto> seb128,  no i want auto hide but it no longer just hides  it only hides when i window touches it but now all windows open beneath the launcher
<seb128> not sure what is your usecase
<seb128> it's being smart now
<seb128> if nothing needs the space it's displayed
<seb128> if you claim the screen space it goes hiding
<seb128> in which case that doesn't work for you?
<jcastro> "smart" and "intelli" are now functions of DBO. Think about that for a minute.
<cozziemoto> seb128,  previous to yesterday.... when autohide was ticked it was just always hidden until you mouse over upper left corner
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's smarter now
<seb128> if just hides if you need the space
<evaluate> jcastro, I'm not looking to port anything particular, my problem is that I'm looking forward to adopt the application indicator, but most of the stuff doesn't really fit my needs (for example, before I had an add-on in thunderbird that showed me the number of unread mails in the icon in the taskbar) so I would like to write some small apps to get some of that functionality back. It is very hard for me to do all of that in C (for example to get un
<evaluate> read emails from IMAP through C), that's why I would welcome a perl API
<seb128> why hiding if you don't put anything near it
<seb128> it's not claiming space you need
<cozziemoto> seb128,  well  it is in fact opening on top of everything
<cozziemoto> and everything is opening under the launcher
<seb128> well it was as well before
<cozziemoto> no it was noty
<cozziemoto> all windows opened above the launcher when maximized
<seb128> it was pushing softwares placed on the left of screen?
<evaluate> jcastro, ohh, and like I said, I don't know any python. =)
<jcastro> evaluate: thunderbird is getting real message indicator support soon, but yeah, I get your point
<seb128> cozziemoto, can you describe some steps for your issue?
<cozziemoto> seb128,  right now...for example...firefox...at maximized opens underneath the launcher panel so that much of firefox is hidden
<DBO> cando, you still working?
<cozziemoto> seb128,  simply open firefox maximized
<seb128> the launcher autohide
<seb128> it's just displayed when nothing is on the left of the screen
<seb128> you might hit a bug...
<evaluate> jcastro, well, thunderbird actually has some kind of indicator support, the gets it into the messaging menu, but I found that icon that showed the number of unread emails really useful, I don't really like the messaging menu...
<cozziemoto> seb128,  I understand that but these are 2 issues... one...the launcher when put into autohide would always be hidden...now it is not...before firefox opened  on top of the launcher panel now it opens underneath it
<jcastro> yeah we talked about this a bit with the tbird guys, like if you could have a number of new mails etc. on the launcer
<jcastro> er, launcher
<seb128> cozziemoto, well, when firefox open the launcher should hide since firefox claim the space...
<seb128> that's what it does here
<cozziemoto> seb128,  it does noty
<cozziemoto> not
<seb128> DBO, ^
<seb128> seems a bug
<cozziemoto> yes smspillaz said to but DBO   :)
<cozziemoto> bug
<DBO> can you describe the bug in clearer terms
<DBO> I dont understand what you are trying to describe
<bjorn_> Hi, would i just set up a  Unity development environment for the first time. will i still need to get and build a customized version of Compiz if im running on a ubuntu nbr?
<jcastro> it's time like this when I wish we had screen recording built into unity
<evaluate> jcastro, right now for example I use a "program" that consists of a bash script (that executes all of the other stuff), a perl snippet (which gets the number of unread mails from my IMAP accounts) and a C program (that generates and updates the indicator icon), and I find this really, REALLY ugly...
<seb128> cozziemoto, ok in fact I can confirm
<seb128> DBO, the launcher doesn't go into autohiding when firefox open
<DBO> okay
<cozziemoto> DBO,  well  ...previously...2 days ago... the panel set to autohide  did just that at all times until moused over...now it does not....the second issue is  that  ,,,for example...firefox opend at maximized  opens beneath the launcher  and the launcher does not autohide unless i take firefox out of maximized and then re maximize it
<DBO> so intellihide is failing the intelli-test
<seb128> right
<cozziemoto> it also open beneath the launcher initially
<seb128> like it doesn't test on application start
<DBO> seb128, okay will fix
<seb128> cozziemoto, can you open a bug about it?
<cozziemoto> seb128,  sure
<DBO> seb128, if this were closed source, I would just add a 1 second timer to double check
<cozziemoto> it will be opend under   coz-
<DBO> cheating FTW?
<seb128> lol
<cozziemoto> is it laucnhpad.net/natty?
<seb128> I'm sure you would wake up a night feeling bad about it ;-)
<DBO> seb128, not as bad as I would about shipping it broken
<seb128> cozziemoto, https://launchpad.net/unity/+filebug
<cozziemoto> ah yes thanks
<seb128> cozziemoto, in fact it's already open
<seb128> bug #686419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686419 in Unity "Intellihide: Fails to hide when restoring an overlapping window" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686419
<seb128> cozziemoto, so no need to open a new one
<cozziemoto> ah ok cool
<seb128> hum
<seb128> DBO, ^ can you check the fix there will fix the start issue as well?
<cozziemoto> now if sam would enable desktop cube again in unity i would be a happy man :)
<jcastro> I had the cube on for a while with unity
<jcastro> it's still my preferred way to roll
<cozziemoto> yeah   but sam said it was intentional to use wall,,,and unity is disabled with cube
<vish> cozziemoto: +++..infinity ;)
<cozziemoto> :)
<DBO> seb128, what?
<DBO> seb128, yeah I will handle all the intellihide bugs tonight
<seb128> DBO, bug #686419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686419 in Unity "Intellihide: Fails to hide when restoring an overlapping window" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686419
<seb128> DBO, there is a merge request for sam on it
<seb128> DBO, could you tell us if the fix will handle the start case as well or if we need a new bug report?
<DBO> I think thats merged seb128
<seb128> DBO, it's not in natty in any case see the merge request date
<seb128> seeing
<seb128> DBO, and the bug should be fix commited if that's merged?
<seb128> DBO, well just tell us if you need a bug or that would be  duplicate of this one
<DBO> can you just make the bug a little more generic
<DBO> its all the same bug really
<coz_> ah finally got twinview going
<seb128> DBO, ok, so if there is already a fix let's not bother to open a new bug
<DBO> right its not a fix per-say
<coz_> here is a screenshot of how firefox opens beneath panel if it helps    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/laoncher.png
<DBO> but yeah
<DBO> coz_, yeah in that case the panel should have hidden
<DBO> it failed because there is an error in the detection scheme
<DBO> I am working on a fix
<DBO> cando, how is it coming bud :)
<coz_> seb128,  buy the way .. unity --replace did not work however  just    unity    did
<evaluate> where could I report this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Application%20of%20Drying%20Machine . Seems like spam to me...
<cando> DBO, well..i'm trying to fix it only now...i had a shower...^^
<DBO> cando, this is linux
<DBO> we dont shower
<cando> DBO, lol
<ion> The unused shower area in a geek’s apartment makes an excellent space for the server racks.
<cando> DBO, what about checking only the label of default items? I mean if they are already in the list i discard them...?
<cando> in this way i should not have problem of translations...
<DBO> cando, what now?
<cando> DBO, now i'm checking if the label of the dbusmenu item is equal to "quit" or "launch" or "Pin"
<DBO> thats not correct
<DBO> what you need to do is check if the label on one of the default items is equal to the label on one of the menu items
<DBO> only this will ensure that it works with translations
<cando> yup, this is what i've said in my previous message..:)..checking default items and not the other ones..
<jono> ion, LOL
<jono> ion, mind if I tweet you saying that?
<DBO> cando, you need to compare them to each other
<ion> Sure, go ahead. :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> done
<cando> DBO, okok..tryin'.. thanks
<cando> DBO, https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_683466/+merge/43704
<cando> but there is a problem...i've uploaded the branch where i've also fixed another bug...so it's  double diff...
<cando> should i request another merge?or it's not a problem..
<rbnswartz> DBO are you around?
<cando> DBO, this is the right one...sorry for the duplicate merge proposal..https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fixed683466/+merge/43706
<rbnswartz> I'm a newbie looking for a bite-sized bug to fix does anyone have any suggestions? Or something that they would like fixed?
<jcastro> rbnswartz: have you checked the ones on the list?
<jcastro> see the last links in the topic
<jcastro> bug #688406 would be great to have
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688406 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher does not respond to scroll events" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688406
<rbnswartz> What cpp file is that in it would help alot
<jcastro> DBO: ^^
<rbnswartz> He doesn't seem to be around
<jcastro> I'll keep annoying him. :)
<jcastro> lamalex: would you happen to know?
<rbnswartz> I'm usually being the annoying one. I ask too many questions.
<jcastro> there's no such thing as too many questions in here
<cando_> rbnswartz, doing a grep of _launcher_drag_delta i get that it appears only in src/Launcher.cpp
<cando_> hope this helps...
<cando_> rbnswartz, i think you should dig into that file
<cando_> ^^
<rbnswartz> okay I have to leave I might be on tonight thanks.
<cando_> rbnswartz, bye
<cando_> jcastro, have you found anything interesting in my links..??
<cando_> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> which ones, the merge requests?
<cando_> jcastro,nope, my "bio" links that you've requested..:)
<jcastro> oh, yeah, they'll do fine
<DBO> okay
<DBO> im back
<DBO> and wow i got pinged
<jcastro> DBO: cando's merge proposals first please
<htorque> jcastro, seems bug 688406 already kinda works in trunk
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688406 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher does not respond to scroll events" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688406
<DBO> on it
<jcastro> cando_: though I was confused on the difference between emesene and emesene2
<cando_> jcastro, emesene2 is a complete rewrite of emesene1...it's still in aplha state...
<cando_> c10ud is an admin...
<DBO> cando_, doing your merge now
<cando_> (c10ud in this channel..)
<cando_> DBO, :) good!
<DBO> you never emailed me your contributor agreement however
<cando_> ops...sorry..doing that now
<jcastro> htorque: I am stuck with a broken compiz today unfortunately so I can't check
<DBO> jcastro, if you start a screen session in X
<DBO> then open the screen session in tty1, run compiz inside of gdb
<DBO> jcastro, wait for it to crash, and get a bt
<DBO> take a photo or whatever
<cando_> DBO, done!
<DBO> cando_, thank you
<cando_> DBO, :D
<htorque> DBO, should i file a bug about quicklists not following scrolling launchers or is that in the works anyway?
<DBO> they dont?
<htorque> tooltips do, quicklists don't
<DBO> htorque, file a bug, but the bug is that scrolling is responsive while the quicklist is open
<htorque> DBO, thanks, will do
<DBO> htorque, you are both a gentleman and a scholar
<htorque> DBO, :)
<DBO> cando_, great work dude, I made some minor style changes to the code, moved a block for clarity and I am going to merge now, how would you like to be credited? (cando? Full Name?)
<cando_> DBO, Stefano Candori..:)
<cando_> DBO, it's amazing to hear this..^^
<DBO> done and done
<DBO> your code is now in trunk
<DBO> thank you so much :)
<cando_> DBO, thanks and thanks..:)
<DBO> jcastro, am I missing anyone else right now?
<cando_> DBO, jcastro, g2g...tty soon..i hope.. :)
<DBO> cheers :)
<lamalex> niiice
<mhr3> DBO, so did you make the appindicator guys push an update to the docs?
<DBO> mhr3, we are having a meeting on the topic in Dallas
<DBO> solve the problem once and for all :)
<mhr3> DBO, well you didn't have to make a meeting just to update the docs :P
<DBO> the plan is to do more than update the docs
<DBO> but come up with a real, long term solution
<mhr3> yea, that'd be nice
<jcastro> DBO: bah did you just fix the mouse scrolly launcher bug?
#ayatana 2010-12-15
<rbnswartz> Anyone have experience with the Launcher.cpp source code to help with a quesion?
<rbnswartz> and signals
<rbnswartz> DBO can you help for a little bit?
<rbnswartz> ^^
<rbnswartz> jcastro are you around? I want to know how you want this bug fixed.
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> wish i could help.
<rbnswartz> as do I
<rbnswartz> anyone know how to get the unity launcher to scroll in the c++ code? what do I call?
<DBO> rbnswartz, the edge scrolling is going to be one I do
<DBO> sorry :/
<rbnswartz> okay thanks are you going to be around tomorrow morning?
<DBO> yep
<DBO> 9-5 (sometimes later), M-F, EST
<rbnswartz> okay I'll probably have more questions then thanks. bye
<DBO> cheers
<kvalo> morning
<jono> hey kvalo
<spikeb> d
 * boulabiar watching Mark conf. in Tunisia http://ustre.am/rrdQ
<kamstrup> anyone on natty that can help me out with a quick compilation check?
<njpatel> kamstrup, !
<kamstrup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543961/
<kamstrup> njpatel: ^^
<njpatel> kamstrup, checking now
<njpatel> kamstrup,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/543963/
<kamstrup> njpatel: W.T.F
<kamstrup> njpatel: and that's on natty you tell me?
<seb128> kamstrup, he didn't use the command in your example
<njpatel> kamstrup, yep
<seb128> kamstrup, you need the object before the lib
<seb128> otherwise it breaks
<njpatel> oh, woops
<kamstrup> seb128: ?
<seb128> kamstrup, gcc .c -o bin -l...
<seb128> not gcc -l .c -o bin
<seb128> the --as-needed in natty is stricter about that
<seb128> the object needs to be before the libs
<njpatel> hmm, it doesn't compile
<seb128> you need to move "$(pkg-config --libs --cflags glib-2.0)" at the end of the line
<seb128> otherwise it will not find the symbols
<kamstrup> seb128: ok, but I don't think it matters for this particular case... debugging a va_list issue?
<njpatel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543967/
<njpatel> seb128, right, but I think kamstrup's issue is different
<seb128> well he didn't say what his issue is
<seb128> he just asked a test build
<kamstrup> ok :-)
<seb128> sorry to be noisy, I will go back to my corner
<njpatel> kamstrup, also, for compiling tests and examples on natty, you need to add $(DEPS_LIBS) to LDADD in both those makefiles, otherwise the linking doesn't work
<njpatel> seb128, no, no, we like it when your not in your corner
<seb128> ;-)
<njpatel> seb128, it means launchpad is quicker
<njpatel> ;)
<seb128> lol
<kamstrup> seb128: it's ok - I learned something anyway - just not the thing I was asking about :-D
<njpatel> kamstrup, so, yeah, it compiles and runs fine. I spent some time looking into this last night too, so I could do the review, but no luck :/
<kamstrup> seb128: so the deal is that it seems that gcc's varargs implementation has changed in some way between M and N
<kamstrup> njpatel: can you try this one then... this time with fixed compilation instructions ;-P http://paste.ubuntu.com/543969/
<njpatel> kamstrup, fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/543970/
<kamstrup> njpatel: Woohoo. Or I mean "Woohoo" - so know we can reproduce it in a simple way
<njpatel> yep :)
<ronoc> njpatel, hey, any idea what the compiler would accept as the default value for a gsettings entry of type "(as)"
<ronoc> needs the default node to compile
<ronoc> can't find any docs on this, just scanty tuts
<njpatel> ronoc, hold up, unity uses (as)
<ronoc> ah /me checks
<njpatel> ronoc, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/annotate/head:/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml
<ronoc> thx njpatel
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, one last stab - this should work I think... http://paste.ubuntu.com/544011/
<kamstrup> njpatel: if this works for you then I have a solution that'll work on natty as well
<njpatel> okay, hol dup
<njpatel> kamstrup, it works!
<kamstrup> njpatel: holy moly!
<kamstrup> njpatel: pushed changes to the dee-gdbus branch, so it should build (and even work!) on Natty ;-)
<njpatel> kamstrup, awesome dude, I was just getting to the point that I needed to start using dee for the place backend stuff :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, will take a look as soon as I'm done with my current stuff
<kamstrup> njpatel: sure thing
<njpatel> kamstrup, approved :) can you bzr pull before merging, though, as I made a small build fix to the branch
<njpatel> for natty
<kamstrup> njpatel: thanks a bunch!
<njpatel> kamstrup, ping, I forgot something
<njpatel> kamstrup, time to bump the dee major version?
<njpatel> kamstrup, also, the daemons need updating too?
<kamstrup> njpatel: yes, it'll be a dee-0.5 series
<njpatel> kamstrup, i meant the lib versioning and gir etc 2.0?
<njpatel> kamstrup, as it's breaking api/abi/kittens
 * hyperair is beginning to see a correlation between memory leaks in his system and anything ayatana comes up with.
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> dbusmenu is one hell of a leaky library
<hyperair> you know you've gone wrong when you've allocated 9M of memory for strdup just to set some text value somewhere
<kamstrup> njpatel: hmmm... the biggest reason for that would be to allow parallel installations I think - since unity was the only consumer
<kamstrup> njpatel: so any new consumers just have to check version >= 0.5
<njpatel> that should, i guess
<njpatel> kamstrup, are you going to update the place daemons and release everyhting in one go?
<kamstrup> njpatel: if there had been other consumers then I'd agree
<kamstrup> njpatel: I was thinking that yes
<njpatel> kamstrup, okay, so time frame? :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: today
<njpatel> kamstrup, as i can't really use dee until it's in natty
<njpatel> kamstrup, oh, wow
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> kamstrup,  is too cool for school
<njpatel> damn comma
<kamstrup> njpatel: you may address Mikkel "über trapper, and code ninja" Kamstrup
<kamstrup> I believe that would be the appropriate etiquette
<njpatel> heh
<njpatel> I think I'll have some lunch and then do some more places stuff
<kamstrup> njpatel: bonne appetite dude
<njpatel> kamstrup, let me know if/when you update a place, so I have something to test against
<hyperair> ronoc: it seems that a lot of memory leaks come from dbus_g_proxy_end_call allocating data and expecting libdbusmenu to free it, which it doesn't.
<ronoc> hyperair, okay good to know, I'll talk to ted when he comes from holidays (after xmas)
<hyperair> ronoc: sure
<hyperair> ronoc: but what i find strange is that nobody else with spectacular uptime have seen memory leaks before. =\
<hyperair> really strange.
<ronoc> hyperair, yeah I haven't noticied, although alot of time i have my indicator-panel down cause i'm in dev mode
<hyperair> ronoc: ah, i see.
<hyperair> ronoc: vish seems to have pretty long uptimes though, and it doesn't seem like he has memory leaking issues either =\
<ronoc> weird
<hyperair> yes, very weird.
<ronoc> hyperair, going to push ahead and get this new sound menu registration work this afternoon, one less dependency for banshee :)
<hyperair> ronoc: new sound menu registration?
<hyperair> O_o
<ronoc> hyperair, yes strictly using mpris and gsettings,
<ronoc> gsettings for removing yourself from the menu
<hyperair> ah, nice
<hyperair> but does gsettings have C# bindings?
<hyperair> ronoc: oh lol, all the GError's haven't been freed either.
<ronoc> hyperair, which file are you looking at ?
<ronoc> hyperair, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/GSettingsMigration
<hyperair> ronoc: client.c in libdbusmenu, and listener.c in libindicate.
<ronoc>  hyperair, it appears it is on their todo list
<ronoc> hyperair, considering banshee is the default application this is not so important immediately
<ronoc> hyperair, users just won't be able to remove banshee from the menu until those bindings get sorted
<hyperair> ronoc: will it be a blocker for natty?
<ronoc> hyperair, i'll find out
<hyperair> ronoc: do you have commit access to libdbusmenu?
<ronoc> hyperair, yes
<hyperair> ronoc: alright, please take a look at this patch...
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/102478/
<hyperair> ronoc: ^^
<hyperair> ronoc: and http://paste.debian.net/102479/ for libindicate
<ronoc> hyperair, looks good, why don't you file a bug a place the patches on each bug report. This really is ted's domain, he will come back to you in the new year
<hyperair> ronoc: right.
<hyperair> ronoc: you didn't touch indicator-applet, right? so i should upload the patch for that as well?
<ronoc> hyperair, you should file a bug and patch for any observations/fixes you happen upon, that way all the karma goes to you !
<hyperair> ronoc: heh i'm not really bothered with launchpad karma. i get plenty from automated PPA uploads ;-)
<ronoc> hyperair, fair enough
<lamalex> morning
<lamalex> hey ronoc
<ronoc> lamalex, hey
<lamalex> HOW WAS GODSPEED
<ronoc> EXCELLENT
<ronoc> good two hour set
<ronoc> no encores or nonsense like that
<ronoc> very "lift your fists ..."
<jcastro> morning metal fans!
<ronoc> a bit rusty to start with
<ronoc> hey jcastro
<ronoc> but they soon warmed up
<ronoc> no merchandise I'm afraid
<ronoc> lamalex, ^
<ronoc> it was packed so was straight in and out
<lamalex> nbd
<lamalex> ronoc, that was their first show in 10 years I think
<lamalex> I'm pretty sure London was the start
<ronoc> they played atp at the weekend on the south coast (england), they were curating, played all three nights apparently
 * ronoc finds a link
<ronoc> brb
<lamalex> yeah yeah that's right
<ronoc> back
<hyperair> ronoc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicate/+bug/690668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 690668 in libindicate "libindicate, libdbusmenu, indicator-messages-service memleaks" [Undecided,New]
<ronoc> hyperair, cool  thx
<jcastro> njpatel_: is the top bar multimonitor not-finished-yet bitesizeable?
<jcastro> wow, what a sentence
<njpatel_> jcastro, yep, though I'd like to add some notes on the implementation
<njpatel_> jcastro, got the bug and I'll brain dump in there now?
<jcastro> njpatel_: so I have an idea based on what jason did on a bug that was a little bit over the bite size
<jcastro> he just braindumped in the bug
<jcastro> with like a "here's how you should do it"
<jcastro> Bug #675862
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 675862 in unity (Ubuntu) "Top panel isn't multimonitor aware" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675862
<njpatel_> jcastro, dude, is that not what I just said? :)
<jcastro> jcastro: I was typing that too
<jcastro> great minds think alike ... etc.
<njpatel_> jcastro, ah, okay, sorry, I looked away and it seemed like yours came in a bit later
<njpatel_> urgh dual monitor global menubar issues
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<kamstrup> seb128: since didrocks is not here I'll give you the heads up: I just rolled libzeitgeist-0.3.0 and dee-0.5.0. Both are abi+api breaks
<kamstrup> seb128: the place daemons will follow any minute, and njpatel_ will handle the unity side
<kamstrup> so by tomorrow we should be rolling
<seb128> kamstrup, so should those be uploaded today?
<seb128> or will they break unity until it's updated?
<kamstrup> seb128: probably not
<kamstrup> seb128: I think it'll be better with a batch tomorrow if njpatel_ also wraps up by then
<seb128> tell me you changed the soname
 * kamstrup whistles innocently
<seb128> I'm not uploading an abi break without soname change
<njpatel_> jcastro, done
<njpatel_> kamstrup, do place daemons compile against latest libunity?
<kamstrup> seb128: ok, np. i'll roll with updated sonames tomorrow then
<seb128> kamstrup, thanks
<kamstrup> njpatel_: hehe, they compiled against the specially handcrafted libunity here on my hard disk... is that not good enough for you?
<seb128> kamstrup, is there any reason you can't do it today?
<jcastro> njpatel_: this is the last multimonitor bug afact that is a regression from the old things, after this you'll be parity with the other stuff
<kamstrup> seb128: i might get around to it
<njpatel_> kamstrup, lol, no, sorry :)
<seb128> kamstrup, should be just a configure numbers change
<kamstrup> seb128: my top prio right now is to give njpatel something to play with
<njpatel_> kamstrup, we'll kinda need them to compile against libunity 1.0 :)
<seb128> kamstrup, sorry to be annoying about that, but if you don't change the soname we will break unity
<njpatel> jcastro, yep
<seb128> if we do it means we can have a safe upgrade path
<jcastro> njpatel: there's a second bug for what to do about a menu on the second monitor iirc
<seb128> current unity depends on the current soname
<kamstrup> seb128: yeah, but the configure script is a bit annoyin in this regard because it computes a bunch of stuff from the soname
<njpatel> jcastro, I think we can do better with the launcher, making it stay on the primary monitor too, but not right now
<njpatel> jcastro, yep, should maybe defer that commenter on this bug to that one, so he can register his idea there
<jcastro> njpatel: ok so I can just say in this bug, fix the one panel, if you care about the menus and stuff on the 2nd monitor see the other bug
<seb128> kamstrup, if you change the soname I can land the new dee in natty today
<seb128> which should make testing easier
<jcastro> njpatel: man, it's like we're reading each other's thoughts.
<kamstrup> seb128: so changing the soname also breaks a lot of other stuff unless I hack the configure script to not be "too clever" :-)
<mpt> jcastro, showing the menu bar on multiple displays is already in the spec. What's the bug number?
<seb128> kamstrup, ok, sorry about that
<kenvandine> kamstrup, did you figure anything out with dee?
<njpatel> jcastro, heh :)
<seb128> kamstrup, I just know how upgrades work
<seb128> kamstrup, if we make the new dee Breaks unity << people will upgrade dee in their dist-upgrade
<seb128> which will remove unity
<kamstrup> kenvandine: there is a 0.5.0 up - but beware that it breaks abi without updating the soname
<seb128> that's always a fail
<seb128> you can't break with abi breaks if you don't update the soname
<kamstrup> njpatel: considering the above discussion I have with seb128 it might make sense to call in dee-2.0 after all...
<jcastro> mpt: Bug #683084
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683084 in Ayatana Design "Global menu doesn't work well with more than one screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683084
<kamstrup> that also means you'll like me better right njpatel? ;-)
<mpt> thanks
<kamstrup> njpatel: so u-p-f trunk together with dee-0.5.0 and libzeitgeist-0.3.0 should work... at least somewhat... :-)
<G__81> hi ppl
<theone> Hello eveyone onboard
<theone> I am an undergrad student, a FOSS enthusiast, who wants to start his contribution in open source world with Unity
<njpatel> kamstrup, I'll love you more, yes :)
<seb128> hey theone
<lamalex> theone, awesome! check out http://goo.gl/tiheb
<lamalex> and http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/#coding
<theone> Thnx for the links, I have gone through them and they are very helpful. for a start, I ve downloaded a daily build of ubuntu 11.04 and tried it on Virtualbox but it starts with message --> "3d acceleration not supported by hardware. Switch to classic mode". Any ideas why? 3d support is enabled in VBox
<lamalex> virtualbox doesn't support as much 3d as unity needs
<lamalex> we require something called frame buffer objects, which virtualbox doesn't support
<lamalex> you need to run unity on real hardware
<theone> lamalex: Not even VmWare will work/.
<lamalex> jcastro, that's probably something we should put somewhere
<lamalex> theone, afaik only real hardware supports fbos
<jcastro> the steps say to use a usb key
<jcastro> I will add a note though
<theone> lamalex, ok then I will go for the  USB method
<jcastro> lamalex: poing people to this page first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
<jcastro> theone: ^^^
<lamalex> so much fragmentation
<jcastro> theone: when you're ready ping me and we'll get you started!
<jcastro> lamalex: well, this page is for the smaller bugs, the getinvolved page is for all of unity.
<theone> jcastro, sure. I will have to install it on my laptop first
<theone> one more thing, in the next year I will be applying for GSoC too. So. will Unity be there in participating projects?
<theone> it will make my schedule easier
<jcastro> hmm, that's a good idea
<lamalex> gsoc rules
<lamalex> money to hack all summer
<lamalex> <3
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, u-p-a trunk also updated to new dee, but it's untested so far
<lamalex> it's like .. having a job
<njpatel> kamstrup, niice
<njpatel> kamstrup, will try and compile it later today
 * apw wonders if the unity folk hang out here
 * apw has just updated and right click in the unity bar is making the whole of the unity bar go dissappear
<seb128> seems to be a crash
<seb128> do you get a .crash from apport?
<apw> seb128, (if you are talking to me) i don't think its died, just invisible ... when i hit left again on it it comes back
<apw> also the menus arn't working any more for me
<seb128> what unity and libnux version do you use?
<apw> seb128, wahtever is in the archive as of the top of the hour
<seb128> natty proper? no ppa?
<apw> seb128, as far as i know
<apw> seb128, let me check there is nothing spammer on here and get back to you
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep libnux
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep unity
<apw> ii  libnux-0.9-0                         0.9.10-0ubuntu2                            Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib
<apw> ii  unity                                3.2.6-0ubuntu2                             Interface for Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<apw>  
<apw> seb128, both look to be stock, and i have no PPAs on this box
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> those didn't change since last week
<seb128> so weird that things break today
<seb128> could be an xorg or driver issue...
<apw> seb128, the menu stuff has changed since last time i updated cause they are now more pretty, more sculpted to look at
<seb128> so you didn't update for some days before that?
<apw> seb128, looks to be menu related to me, while the bobble menu for 'pin' is meant to be visible the whole bar and menu itself are not
<apw> right click again and the bar is back
<seb128> njpatel, ^ any clue?
<apw> seb128, and the menu is 'there' as i can click 'new window' on it
<apw> seb128, and clicking on the top menu items for the application gives me the change in the top bar indicating there is a menu open
<apw> but no menu at all, though again i can select from it
<apw> needless to say, its pretty useless
<lamalex> Any of you speak spanish?
<seb128> we didn't get bugs similar to this one I think
<seb128> weird
<jcastro> apw: I haven't upgraded to the new menu yet, let me see if I can reproduce
<njpatel> apw, can you take a screenshot of the issue?
<seb128> what new menus?
<apw> njpatel, can i take a screenshot in unity mode?
<seb128> jcastro, ^?
<seb128> apw, gnome-screenshot -i?
<jcastro> seb128: I just saw an upload scroll by for the indicator appmenu
<lamalex> oh my god new tron action figures look so cool
<seb128> jcastro, seems apw is rather talking about the launcher
<seb128> kamstrup,
<seb128> /usr/bin/ld: find-events.o: undefined reference to symbol 'g_type_init'
<seb128> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'g_type_init' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 so try adding it to the linker command line
<seb128> /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<njpatel> apw, if you want to take a screenshot with a delay, to give you time to open the menu etc, then open a terminal and type in gnome-screenshot --delay 5 (where 5 = seconds)
<jcastro> seb128: sorry, I should have said "hey I will upgrade today too and try to reproduce" sorry
<seb128> kamstrup, libzeigeist fails to build
<njpatel> kamstrup, that's the same issue that was in dee, just need to add the $(DEBS_LIBS) to the LDADD lines
<kamstrup> seb128: ok, it's probably the same issue as your patch for dee
<kamstrup> right, will
<kamstrup> do
<seb128> would be nice if you guys could make sure your code works on current ubuntu ;-)
<apw> njpatel, ok managed to get some screenshots yes
<apw> seb128, tell me unity gets tested with up to date natty before upload
<seb128> apw, it does
<njpatel> apw, could you upload them to imgur.com or something?
<apw> seb128, in a clean install?
<apw> given it never seems to work on anything i install it on
<seb128> apw, I don't think so, on a normal natty box
<seb128> didrocks's or mine usually
<apw> njpatel, ok i have screen shots
<seb128> though I think didrocks test on several machines
<apw> though taking a screen shot in one case makes the image change slightly
<apw> njpatel, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/misc/unity/
<apw> seb128, ^^ ... first one is with the right click 'pin' menu open, the second is with the 'file' menu open
<apw> seb128, and my logout button is gone ... which app is broken for that
<apw> seb128, oh an window stacking is broken, top bar menus are behing my terminals
<njpatel> apw, looks like clipping/damage issues
<njpatel> apw, is this with latest natty or latest natty + daily PPA? (sorry if seb has already asked)
<apw> njpatel, thats whats in the archive
<njpatel> apw, video card?
<apw> njpatel, basic atom machine
<apw> so i915
<seb128> kamstrup, njpatel: libzeitgeist breaks abi without soname change
<seb128> zeitgeist_log_install_monitor_finish has been dropped but was part of the public api
<apw> njpatel, ok i logged out and in a couple of times and got the same behaviour, this last time i see nothing unusual
<seb128> zeitgeist-1.0.gi:			<method name="install_monitor_finish" symbol="zeitgeist_log_install_monitor_finish">
<seb128> kamstrup, ^ that seems buggy as well since the symbol has been dropped
<njpatel> apw, hmm, that's not good
<apw> njpatel, ok logged out and in and its back
<njpatel> apw, can you file a bug with those screenshots please + some info about your system
<njpatel> apw, and this started with your last update, or it's always an issue with Unity?
<apw> njpatel, ok the trick to 'fixing' it seems to be to right click on the desktop
<apw> that materialises the normal background menu and things are resolved after that one action
<apw> both menus are restored to normal behaviour
<apw> njpatel, this is all new behaviour as of top of the hour
<seb128> apw, what did you update before the issue started?
<apw> seb128, yes, this is a direct result of updating to what was in the archive at 15:00
<seb128> can you copy your dpkg.log online?
<seb128> or at least what got upgraded in that run?
<njpatel> apw, and before that, when was your last update? We havent' update unity since last friday
<apw> i had what was in the archive before the doko mass python update and had held off until now
<njpatel> when was said python update?
 * lamalex is still trying to figure out how to get his panel back
<njpatel> lamalex, what happened?
<lamalex> it's empty
<apw> lamalex, empty or gone?
<njpatel> killall unity-panel-service; /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service &
<njpatel> lamalex, ^
<apw> does it come back with windows-E
<apw> seb128, dpkg.log at the same place as the images
<njpatel> apw, this screams of a driver issue, btw
<lamalex> njpatel, I think it's my dbus
<njpatel> lamalex, is it not moving? :)
<lamalex> nope, there it is. re-running the panel service wasn't working before
<apw> njpatel, fun
<njpatel> apw, hmm, you did have a unity update too
<njpatel> apw, oh, but you had intel update as well
<njpatel> hmm
<apw> njpatel, yes indeed, the one which gives you the alt-LETTER to get your menus up
<njpatel> right
<apw> though its utterly useless as none of the shortcuts work on it, and paste is even worse as it no longer works
<njpatel> apw, you mean on the fallback menu?
<apw> njpatel, no the new 'alt-F' menus ... the application menus
<apw> njpatel, they move focus out of the window, so an alt-E, P, return (cause alt-E p no longer just does it) does nothing
<njpatel> apw, oh, man, that's a *huge* bug
<apw> so much for the test plan
<njpatel> I'm not sure how well that worked before, tbh
<njpatel> it seems like an appmenu bug
<apw> njpatel, the fact that right clicking the background and closing the menu there seems to fix things ... does that not indicate away from a driver issue ?
<njpatel> apw, no, because by doing that your causing a screen paint, so if there was an issue with the paint/fbo etc, your basically flushing it
<njpatel> apw, but it still could be a damage issue, as compiz was also updated
<njpatel> apw, the only thing that you could do is downgrade compiz and see if it still happens
<njpatel> if that fails, downgrage unity too
<njpatel> see if we can figure out where the problem is introduced
<njpatel> hopefully it is in unity as it'll be easier to fix than driver
<kamstrup> njpatel: so how do we generate the Config namespace with cmake?
<kamstrup> it's proving pretty tricky to get all the old tests running here on my end
<njpatel> kamstrup, oh, fun, you need to make a config.vapi.cmake or something and do what I do with config.h.cmake in trunk
<njpatel> kamstrup, the libunity tests? I had most of them working, but I did disable a few. Are you using that branch?
<ronoc> seb128, all good now thx
<kamstrup> njpatel: yep, I'm merging that branch into my own - it's easier that way
<njpatel> yep
<njpatel> cool
<lamalex> gord, how do I enable unity boot logging/
<gord> lamalex, its enabled by default but the writing to a file got lost in a merge request somehow :( - i plan on adding it back in (maybe add an environmental variable check) before this weeks release, but for now you can just add  g_timeout_add (5000, write_logger_data_to_disk, NULL); anywhere to UnityScreen::UnityScreen in unity.cpp
<lamalex> bzr merges seem to be way more dangerous than I remember
<lamalex> gord, what are 'X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts'  ?
<gord> lamalex, its a flag that needs to be added to .desktop files so that we can use .desktop file shortcuts in the unity quicklist menu's
<njpatel> lamalex, thanks for reminding me, gord, can you please patch out that wanring from libindicator when you have time
<gord> i should put a check in the code so that its less noisy though
<lamalex> what are desktop file shortcuts?
<njpatel> gord, also, can you please add some code to precommit that if ted adds a g_warning, it's removed automatically?
<lamalex> can apps put ctrl+T in their desktop file?
<gord> njpatel, i'll add some code that emails every warning that happens in unity on any machine in the world to ted
<njpatel> gord, i like that better
<njpatel> lamalex, it's so an app can have a quicklist even when it's not running
<njpatel> lamalex, so evolution can have "New Mail" and the command like evolution --create-message or whatever
<njpatel> and we can read that and stick in the quicklist
<jcastro> DBO: njpatel: before you guys go on holiday try to queue up a bunch of bitesizes with a clue on how you want it implemented.
<jcastro> I'm sure we'll have plenty of bored people over the break
<DBO> okay
<jcastro> DBO: basically like you did with that empty class and all that
<njpatel> cool
<apw> seb128, you are going to like this one ... leave the screen saver to kick in ... and see just how much of the unity bars are included ...
<seb128> none
<seb128> well at least none on my box
<apw> seb128, none as in the bars are covered, or none as in only the payload space is blanked ... thats what i get here
<seb128> try to unity --reset
<seb128> just to make sure your unity profile is not screwed
<seb128> you have weird issues
<apw> seb128, this is practically a clean install
<apw> seb128, ok will try and reproduce now
<jcastro> oh man, unity --reset is awesome
<apw> jcastro, though don't ^Z the resulting screen, that is BAD
<jcastro> right
<apw> jcastro, found out the hard way
<kvalo> I just upgraded my natty installation and now menus are gone. known issue?
<kvalo> even the menus is firefox don't open
<kvalo> gord: ^
<gord> don't blame me!
<gord> kvalo, are the menus in the panel gone?
<kvalo> gord: I can see the menu "titles", eg File, Edit etc. but if I click them, the actual menu doesn't open
<kvalo> the border around the word "File" is drawn, so mouse click works
<gord> kvalo, sounds like a compiz bug, try switching to the classic gnome desktop and turning off desktop effects so your not using compiz
<kvalo> gord: how can I logoff from keyboard? 'restart gdm' isn't enough
<ion> Does Super-S work?
<gord> kvalo, ha oh right yes i forgot you need a menu for that
<tareth> typing logout in gnome-do works for me
<kvalo> ion: nope :(
<ion> Perhaps gnome-session-save --logout then.
<ion> or --logout-dialog
<kvalo> ion: thanks, they worked
<kvalo> ah, but gdm still claimed that I was logged in. I'll just reboot
<ion> I have yet to get to try Unity on my desktop, thanks to bug #686698. :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686698 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLSurface::UnlockRect()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686698
<ion> Apparently due to fglrx and i can’t be bothered to uninstall it. I’ll just wait for the fix.
<kvalo> gord: I logged into the classic desktop (or whatever it was called) and I see menus now
<gord> kvalo, okay, its a compiz/unity bug then, file a bug against unity and ping njpatel about it in the morning :)
<kvalo> gord: thanks, will do
<kamstrup> seb128: i was thinking about the dee abi break... I already have a series of other abi breaks lined up that will trickle in during this cycle, bumping the soname for all of them just seems wrong
<kamstrup> we end up shipping dee-5.0 or something
<seb128> you are one of those people who don't believe in abi stability? ;-)
<seb128> I'm wondering why the lib has a -1.0
<seb128> if you neither update this version or the soname
<seb128> that said only unity use it so far
<seb128> so we can workaround breakages in the packaging
<seb128> it will lead some users to remove unity
<seb128> those who don't read dist-upgrades logs
<seb128> like during the time dee is uploaded and unity rebuilt dist-upgrade will remove unity for you
<seb128> but well, if people run an unstable distro they have to deal with that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> kamstrup, still there? ;-)
<seb128> it also mean we can't land the new dee now for njpatel or others to use, it needs to be uploaded with unity
<seb128> kamstrup, in a nutshell small cost but we can deal with that, that's your call
<kamstrup> seb128: yeah, just tugged the kids in... need to put in some missing hours here :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup, seb128: hi. does glib has any nice helpers to implement an interactive command line interface?
<kvalo> basically I want to do a test application which user can input commands and see output
<seb128> not that I know about
<kvalo> ok
<kamstrup> kvalo: right, there is gnu readline and good olde scanf :-)
<lamalex> gord, what do you think about this: perf counters being enablable at compile time, otherwise noop'd?
<lamalex> so that we don't get any kind of a perf hit for releases doing boot charting
<lamalex> (I'll implement btw)
<lamalex> apw, I just realized who you are- hey
<lamalex> hmm so didrocks is on holiday
<lamalex> what does the --log call do in the unity binary?
<lamalex> why the hell is valac telling me -D isn't a valid option
<lamalex> Unknown option -DENABLE_LOGGER
<lamalex> Does anyone know how mpt got a black macbook?
<mhr3> lamalex, it's with space in vala
<lamalex> Unknown option -D ENABLE_LOGGER
 * mhr3 is puzzled
<lamalex> yeah me too
<mhr3> synapse_VALAFLAGS += --pkg zeitgeist-1.0 -D HAVE_ZEITGEIST
<mhr3> and it works
<lamalex> the long --define= version workds
<lamalex> I'll just use that
<lamalex> where does post-preprocessed code go?
<lamalex> i guess into object files
<madjr> join #ubuntu
<madjr> hm, anyone know how to join channels with this webchat ?
<jamalta1> madjr: doing /join #channelname doesn't work?
<madjr> oh let me check :o
<jamalta1> yeah /join works
<jamalta1> it takes a few secs though
<madjr> oh ya working thx!
#ayatana 2010-12-16
<rbnswartz> DBO you around?
<DBO> rbnswartz, for a minute
<DBO> whats up?
<rbnswartz> I need a bug to work on suggestions?
<rbnswartz> You seem to be the person to know what needs to be done and what has been done
<DBO> mmm
<DBO> thinking
<DBO> rbnswartz, are you aware of the papercuts project?
<rbnswartz> no
<rbnswartz> is it like bitesized
<DBO> rbnswartz, yes
<DBO> rbnswartz, this one is trivial, like 1 line
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/688592
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688592 in Unity "the unityshell plugin has an "unknown category" in ccsm" [Low,In progress]
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> oh and someone made a merge...
<DBO> silly me
<rbnswartz> well it was an easy one you said
<DBO> hold on, still looking :)
<DBO> rbnswartz, these are the papercuts: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=Triaged
<DBO> they are not always to do with Unity
<DBO> but sometimes its easier to find a contribution to make there
<DBO> rbnswartz, you can give this one a try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/688830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688830 in unity (Ubuntu) "Select quicklist items with just one right click" [Medium,Triaged]
<rbnswartz> But it would involve learning another code base
<rbnswartz> the papercuts that is
<rbnswartz> what file is that in
<DBO> LauncherIcon.cpp
<DBO> I think
<DBO> you'll have to kind of dig around
<rbnswartz> Okay if not I'll be back here asking questions
<rbnswartz> I'll let you go now thanks.
<DBO> thanks, sorry for the delay
<DBO> been busy as hell
<rbnswartz> no prob I'm sure you are
<rbnswartz> cya
<joaopinto> good morning
<joaopinto> I am having an issue trying to port a notification area app to appindicator
<joaopinto> the following code works as expected when triggered by the nofitication context menu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544346/
<joaopinto> it does not when called from the appindicator menu
<joaopinto> with the appindicator using the close button on the dialog will not destroy it
<joaopinto> any ideas ?
<seb128> joaopinto, it's going to be a bit difficult to get a reply, ted and others are on holidays now
<seb128> not the best time of the year for questions
<seb128> klattimer maybe is around and can help you?
<seb128> or kenvandine when he wakes up later on
<joaopinto> ok, I will try kenvandine once he wakes up, tks
<kvalo> njpatel: hi. I updated unity yesterday and I don't see menus anymore. neither in the panel nor in firefox
<kvalo> njpatel: if I use "classic" desktop, I can see the menus. I'm about to file a bug about this
<njpatel> kvalo, killall unity-panel-service; /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<njpatel> kvalo, and then see if there are any errors
<kvalo> njpatel: ok, I'll try that. I need to boot to natty first, so it takes some time
<njpatel> kvalo, okay, the only other thing is that there is a lib mismatch with indicator-datetime right now, so you might need to remove it for panel service to work
<njpatel> kvalo, it's using the old dbusmenu
<kvalo> njpatel: ok, I'll try that first
<kvalo> njpatel: now the session is stuck, only mouse pointer moves. what's an easy way to restart everything without rebooting?
<njpatel> kvalo, sudo restart gdm
<kvalo> njpatel: removed indicator-datetime and still see the problem
<kvalo> njpatel: service output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544381/
<njpatel> kvalo, do you see the indicators?
<kvalo> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> kvalo, but just no appmenu?
<njpatel> that's weird
<kvalo> njpatel: and when I click an indicator, I see the border around the icon but no menu
<njpatel> kvalo, oh, wait
<njpatel> kvalo, you see the file menu item in the panel, but you can't see the menu
<kvalo> njpatel: clarification: Isee indicator icon, but not indicator menus
<kvalo> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> kvalo, and you just updated your system? Or it needs to be updated
<kvalo> njpatel: also I don't see any menus in firefox
<njpatel> kvalo, I had the same issue yesterday, but I couldn't even see right-click menu s
<njpatel> kvalo, I updated the entire system and i haven't seen it since
<njpatel> i had a compiz update waiting
<kvalo> njpatel: I also updated 15 mins ago. but I check again for updates
<njpatel> no, that won't be it
<njpatel> kvalo, you can't see the menu in firefox either, which doesn't use panel menus, right?
<njpatel> kvalo, I think there is a screw up in the painting order which is hitting us
<njpatel> kvalo, for instance, yesterday I was right-clicking on xchat and the menu was appearing behind the window!
<kvalo> damn, windows got stuck again
<kvalo> njpatel: yes, firefox was _not_ using appmenus
<njpatel> yeah, we need sam
<njpatel> something is screwed in compiz
<njpatel> kvalo, sorry dude, there's not much I can do right now :(
<njpatel> I can ask jason to take a look when he's up
<kvalo> njpatel: no worries, I just wanted to inform you about the issues. I'll do most of my work in maverick still
<kvalo> njpatel: do you want me to file a bug about the menu issue?
<coz_> out of curiosity, when launcher is set to autohide... if there are icons on the desktop...shouldnt it also autohide?   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/iconshide.png
<njpatel> kvalo, yes please
<kvalo> njpatel: ok, will do. I'm in maverick again, but I'll file a bug later in the evening
<njpatel> thanks
<seb128> coz_, there is a nautilus bug about not letting icons go in close the board
<seb128> board -> border
<coz_> seb128,  ok understood
<kvalo> ronoc: hi. time for a tiny review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/bug-689304/+merge/43886
<ronoc> kvalo, sure
<ronoc> kvalo, done
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks
<ronoc> seb128, i want to get a release out later, does it suit ?
<seb128> ronoc, sure
<ronoc> seb128, cool, i'll take lunch shortly and then merge and roll, bout 3 ish gmt
<seb128> ok
<kvalo> ronoc: and another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/bug-685494/+merge/43900
<kvalo> ronoc: fortunately very small commits today :)
<joaopinto> kenvandine, ping
<lamalex> morning you all
<joaopinto> kenvandine, let me know when/if you can help me with another app indicator issue :\
<kenvandine> hey joaopinto
<joaopinto> hi :)
<joaopinto> about the custom icon, it happens when there is no appindicator applet, I have filled a bug today
<joaopinto> now I have an issue with a menu triggered function
<joaopinto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544346/
<joaopinto> this code works fine when triggered from the notification icon menu
<joaopinto> when invoked from the indicator, the dialog is not destroyed when pressing the close window button
<ronoc> kvalo, done
<ronoc> njpatel, (re your comment on the merge request) is that line for the makefile.am in the data dir ?
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks
<njpatel> ronoc, right, yes
<ronoc> njpatel, cool
<ronoc> njpatel, make distcheck throw this now ->  *** No rule to make target `dist_gsettings_SCHEMAS', needed by `distdir'. Stop.
<njpatel> oh, shit
 * njpatel made a boo boo
<njpatel> ronoc, you have a xml.in, right?
<njpatel> ronoc, or just a xml
<ronoc> njpatel, just xml
<njpatel> ronoc, okay, i messed up, sorry, ignore me
<njpatel> ronoc, I was thinking about my own gsettings usage
<ronoc> njpatel, no worries, going to release today anyway, so any dist issues will be revealed ...
<njpatel> right
<kvalo> ronoc: hey, have you noticed anything similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/685402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 685402 in Network Menu "Stale entries in Network Menu after service crash" [High,In progress]
<kvalo> ronoc: it started happening after gdbus port, but I have no idea what's causing it
<ronoc> kvalo, I haven't to be honest, although my menu doesn't dynamically change half as much as yours, I will test now by killing the service and see what happens
<ronoc> seems fine
<kvalo> ronoc: I downgraded to an older indicator-network release, and it works as properly. so it's definitely something indicator-network triggering the bug. I just don't have an idea what
<kvalo> njpatel: I rebooted to natty again so that I would file a bug about the menu issue. but now I see the menus!
<njpatel> kvalo, oh, you'll only see them for a while :)
<njpatel> kvalo, we've got a bug and narrowed it down to a compiz update, just need to figure out wtf is wrong now
<njpatel> ;)
<ronoc> kvalo, one sec, just need to prep a release or maybe two
<kvalo> ronoc: no worries, I was just asking if you had any ideas
<kvalo> njpatel: ok. will wait for updates then :)
<jcastro> njpatel: bug #690918 feels bitesizeable
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690918 in Unity "Unity side panel doesn't hide for Appearance Preferences window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690918
<njpatel> jcastro, yeah, but I'd make sure with dbo as that part is his code
<jcastro> ok
<njpatel> jcastro, seems bitesizable to me, though
<jcastro> njpatel: how much of the launcher is his, all of it?
<njpatel> jcastro, all except the quicklists and, in the future, devices and places
<hyperair> ronoc: how do i run indicators in valgrind without needing to replace them with shell scripts?
<ronoc> hyperair, you can use the indicator-loader for the package libindicator-tools
<hyperair> ronoc: what does that do?
<ronoc> it allows you to load a single indicator
<ronoc> hyperair, you might need to load the service though as well,
<hyperair> ronoc: yeah i need to run indicator-messages-service in valgrind.
<ronoc> hyperair, have you compiled your own service ?
<hyperair> ronoc: well i compiled my own deb and dpkg -i'd it
<apw> njpatel, i did the unity --reset and the two main bugs are still there.   the broken menus till after the first right click and the screen saver not blanking the unity bits of the screen at all ... so i suspect they are real
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/logging-enhancements/+merge/43920
<njpatel> apw, so we figure out that downgrading to a older version of compiz fixes the issues
<njpatel> apw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu1
<njpatel> apw, we're now trying to figure out why :)
<apw> njpatel, i assume that someone has reproduced it then ... good enough
<njpatel> apw, oh, yes, lot's of people :)
<apw> i wonder how that did not show up in pre-upload testing !
<seb128> the upload was a 3am one from didrocks to fix a breakage he did in the previous one and noticed before going to bed
<seb128> the day before his holidays and moving to a new flat as well
<seb128> so it didn't get a lot of testing most likely but we can't really blame him for that
<joaopinto> anyone available capable of help with a notification->indicator python code migration ?
<lamalex> jaytaoko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691114 is my diagnosis of this right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691114 in Unity "Quicklists for icons at the bottom of the screen are clipped by screen edge" [Medium,Triaged]
<jaytaoko> lamalex: you are right
<lamalex> ok cool
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I am assigning the bug to me
<lamalex> jaytaoko, is it not bitesize?
<njpatel> lamalex, jaytaoko that seems like a bitesizable bug
 * lamalex was going to try and fix it
<lamalex> sounds like a fun way to get my hands dirty in some drawing code
<jaytaoko> lamalex: it could be a bit tricky but all you need is in the code
<jaytaoko> lamalex: I will finish with an issue first then I can point you on the stuff you need
<lamalex> jaytaoko, cool beans
<ronoc> kvalo, got a sec for merge request ?
<ronoc> very very small
<ronoc> seb128, about to roll seb, sorry noticed a bug that needed some attention
<seb128> ronoc, no worry
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<ronoc> excellent, kenvandine hyperair has alerted me also to a memory leak in the 10.10 release,
 * ronoc finds bug no
<ronoc> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/689686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 689686 in The Sound Menu "memleak with album art resizing" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ronoc> i have it fixed in natty's trunk, but will need to backport for an sru for 10.10
<ronoc> sound good ?
<kvalo> ronoc: of course
<kvalo> ronoc: what's the url?
<ronoc> kvalo, no worries njpatel has sorted it
<kvalo> ronoc: ok
<jcastro> njpatel: are you guys doing releases today? or is didrocks gone = no release?
<njpatel> jcastro, tomorrow with seb
<jcastro> ta
<kenvandine> ronoc, sure
<kenvandine> ronoc, just let me know when you have a patch or whatever
<ronoc> kenvandine, will do, just doing 0.5.3 for natty now
<kenvandine> ronoc, ok
<kvalo> kenvandine: I also have a new indicator-network release ready soon
<kenvandine> kvalo, cool
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/102548/ <-- i *think* there is a mem leak in dbusmenu right here, but i can't figure it out. can someone help? =\
 * hyperair has been staring at that same stack trace for the past few hours
<ronoc> kenvandine, just emailed you a patch for maverick to fix that memory leak
<kenvandine> ronoc, great, i'll get it uploaded right after lunch
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<ronoc> kenvandine, grand thx, I'll have the natty release ready also when you come back
<kvalo> ronoc: aha, now I understand. the state menuitems bug is not because of gdbus, but due to a custom widget
<kvalo> *stale
<kvalo> the custom widget is not properly destroyed
<ronoc> kvalo, ah yes that would make sense
<kvalo> ronoc: I got sidetracked because I read the bzr history long :/
<kvalo> ronoc: do you have any idea how custom widgets are destroyed? I didn't understand that immeadiately
<ronoc> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.5.3
 * ronoc checks the dbusmenu api
<ronoc> kvalo, it should just be child delete off the root item no ?
<ronoc> dbusmenu_menuitem_child_delete
<kvalo> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.2
<kvalo> ronoc: I would also assume that dbusmenu destroyes the widget automatically. I just use dbusmenu_client_add_type_handler() to add the widget
<ronoc> it should do ues but maybe keep an eye just to make sure
<kvalo> yeah. I really need to study more how dbusmenu really works
<tramm> about appindicators, anybody... is it that i cannot use custom icons from file even in a submenu?
<tramm> well, the guide on Ubuntu page says abut indicator status icon: "The icons need to use icon names from themes, direct paths to icon files are not supported."
<tramm> but as much as i try, the same seems to apply to the menu under status indicator icon and all the submenues as well...
<tramm> is it really meant to be that way or should i file a bug?
<kenvandine> kvalo, that 0.3.2 release has a 0.3.1 tarball
<kvalo> kenvandine: damn, sorry
<kvalo> forgot to edit configure.ac :(
<kvalo> kenvandine: I'll create a new tarball now
<kenvandine> :)
<kvalo> that's what you get when trying to do something in a hurry...
<tramm> once more... anybody here which application indicator experience willing to comment on custom icons from files in submenus?!
<tramm> which=with... sorry
<kvalo> kenvandine: new try: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.2
<kenvandine> thx kvalo
<kvalo> kenvandine: I just noticed another issue, indicator-network-settings-2 doesn't work because of missing python files. but imho that doesn't block a release, it's not ready yet anyway.
<kenvandine> ok, doesn't break existing functionality, right?
<kvalo> kenvandine: exactly
<kvalo> kenvandine: btw, your packaging branch has build depencies which fail with maverick. so I'm using a separate packagin branch for the daily builds.
<kenvandine> kvalo, ok
<kenvandine> yeah, that was bound to happen
<kvalo> kenvandine: I think I'll just merge your branch every time you make a release and make sure it compiles with maverick
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> DanRabbit, hey, segphault said you had talked about doing some icons for gwibber
<kenvandine> DanRabbit, still have any interest? might be nice to refresh a bit with the new UI :)
<lamalex> hey guys I need a review https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/logging-enhancements/+merge/43920
<lamalex> gord, how do I show places?
<lamalex> I set the env variable to 1
<jamalta> is unity on daily broken? or is it just me?
<jamalta> i keep getting a segfault
<jcastro> jamalta: I have the exact problem
<jcastro> jamalta: can you get a backtrace?
<jcastro> DBO: ^
<jamalta> jcastro: yeah i ended up just building from trunk
<jamalta> i can do that
<jamalta> well, maybe.. :)
<jamalta> oh wait
<jamalta> it works now
<jcastro> the daily PPA?
<jamalta> i forgot to restart after i updated :), my bad
<jamalta> oh wait
<jamalta> i lie
<jamalta> yeah getting a segfault still
<jamalta> give me a few, need to install the -dev packages and what not :)
<jcastro> me too
<jcastro> I'll suffer with you
<jamalta> i mean, dbg
<jamalta> jcastro: haha ok :)
<DBO> jamalta, if you can get a bt
<DBO> you would be my hero
<DBO> redditors: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/en0ti/i_am_an_ubuntu_unity_developer_ama/
<jamalta> DBO: nice! :D
<jamalta> so with gdb (sorry i'm new to this) the backtrace will be written to file when i do 'set logging file' right?
<DBO> set logging on
<DBO> to start logging
<jamalta> ok will have it ready in a few
<lamalex> DBO, can you review my merge?
<DBO> lamalex, sure
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/logging-enhancements/+merge/43920
<jamalta> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544607/
<jamalta> i have to run to the post office, be back in a bit
<DBO> jamalta, when was nux last updated for you?
<DBO> lamalex, +1
<tramm> again, couple of more words... i'm trying to add appindicator support to screenlets. everything's fine, but one thing.
<tramm> installed screenlets have to be displayed in the submenu of appindicator and it happens that individual screenlets have icons. these are not installed as stock icons.
<tramm>  is there a way to display these under appindicator submenus? if not, please confirm that.
<lamalex> tramm, I'm not really sure that you want to be using an app indicator in the first place
<tramm> lamalex, yes, actually i don't really want to... but the screenlets daemon has had an option to show tray menu for ages and there sure is some meaningful content to display in that menu... by now the list of installed screenlets that can be added to desktop.
<lamalex> good time to remove it
<tramm> lamalex, please, explain... where will the users start/stop the screenlets in this case?
<lamalex> some kind of enable/enable windowed app
<lamalex> I mean that seems like the kind of thing you do every now and then, not like, every minutes where it'd need to be visable all the time
<lamalex> screenlets configuration screenlet
<lamalex> getting crazy
<tramm> lamalex, i don't see that running screenlets is much different from playing music or chatting on irc. there are of course screenlets that you just start on startup, but there are also screenlets for making notes, tweeting etc that you may start 10 times a day.
<tramm> and stop 10 times a day.
<tramm> lamalex, but i would most certainly prefer to add starting/stopping screenlets to desktop menu, but this is not possible and that's why tray has been used for this kind of things.
<tramm> i believe appindicators has to have some kind of policy for daemons like dropbox, screenlets etc. now even clipboard managers (glippy for example) have a separate appindicator, which is nonsense for my mind. indicator area gets polluted very easily, although the icons look and behave better than in the tray era.
<jamalta> yeah nux from trunk seems to work
<jamalta> i think i'll install it to /usr/local/ for now
<jamalta> well, now unity fails to load, hehe...
<jamalta> i think it is fair to say that today doesn't like me
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> sounds like it
<DBO> we need more upboats!
<DBO> jamalta, come again?
<jamalta> DBO: upboats?
<DBO> for the reddit thread :)
<jamalta> i compiled nux from trunks and things are working now
<DBO> okay good
<DBO> I blame seb128 then
<DBO> as I knew I always should
<jamalta> i was having a weird issue with the window decorator not loading, but all is good now :)
<jamalta> haha
<seb128> sorry about the daily builds issues
<seb128> we will try to sort them tomorrow
<jamalta> seb128: sounds good :)
<DBO> seb128, I was not really blaming you
<DBO> you are a hero really
 * spikeb likes blaming heroes
<seb128> DBO, thanks, lot of heros around really ;-)
<tramm> lamalex, but about my question? do you know if displaying custom icons (not from theme) under appindicator submenus is possible or is it deliberately disabled?
#ayatana 2010-12-17
<rbnswartz> DBO got a minute?
<DBO> ya
<rbnswartz> okay I think I have a fix but I want to test it on my own. How would I go about that?
<DBO> rbnswartz, you need to build it :)
<DBO> lemme see if I cant find a walkthrough on that
<rbnswartz> would I just use cmake on a natty system.
<DBO> yes
<DBO> you probably need to get nux
<DBO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource
<DBO> some hints can be foudn there
<rbnswartz> Duh I should have checked there first
<rbnswartz> Okay that pretty much answers my question
<rbnswartz> DBO This will only work on a natty system correct.
<DBO> ya
<rbnswartz> Okay also how do I commit it after I fix it?
<DBO> did you check out from bzr?
<rbnswartz> I have bzr installed (and loving it).
<rbnswartz> I did not check it out
<rbnswartz> what command would I use?
<DBO> to check out unity you do
<DBO> bzr branch lp:unity
<DBO> then you modify the code in checks out
<DBO> then to commit you
<rbnswartz> I used bzr to get the code.
<DBO> bzr commit -m "describe what you did"
<DBO> bzr push lp:~LAUNCHPAD_ID/unity/unity.BRANCH_NAME
<DBO> replace the obvious bits
<rbnswartz> What obvious bit? :)
<rbnswartz> Thanks for your help
<DBO> instead of "describe what you did" something like "fixed bug blah blah blah"
<DBO> LAUNCHPAD_ID == your launchpad id
<rbnswartz> Yeah I got that. hence the smily
<DBO> oh :)
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> you got me :P
<rbnswartz> do you push or commit first
<rbnswartz> DBO? ^^
<DBO> commit
<DBO> then push
<DBO> commit == save this
<DBO> push == now put it on the server
<rbnswartz> then that will show up as a branch in unity correct?
<DBO> rbnswartz, correct
<rbnswartz> thanks for your time I have to go. Happy coding.
 * spikeb_ just got his copy of "engineering usability" in the mail
<spikeb_> er, i got the title words backwards. it is usability engineering
<nnnaji> spikeb_: hi
<spikeb_> hi nnnaji
<nnnaji> ;)
<nnnaji> spikeb_ , you've seen how that bug turned out, right?
<nnnaji> did you poke in the code?
<spikeb_> no, not a coder, so i tend to stay away from it
<nnnaji> same here, but its only a string in a label in a title in a ...
<spikeb_> haha
<nnnaji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic/+bug/688811
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688811 in synaptic "progress window duplicates title" [Low,Confirmed]
<nnnaji> i got as far as changing the string :P
<nnnaji> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60720091/Screenshot.png
<spikeb_> i did see that :)
<nnnaji> spikeb_ : now i'm trying my luck with some (easier) python code ...
<nnnaji> update-manager has the same problem..
 * spikeb_ nods
<nnnaji> but i'm running into FTBFS
<spikeb_> oh nice
<nnnaji> well.. i guess i'm on my own for now..
<spikeb_> good luck!
<nnnaji> thanks ;)
<nnnaji> your luck helped :D
<spikeb_> great!
<nnnaji> spikeb_ what do you think.. can Me Menu's Presence settings control notify OSD's behaviour?
<spikeb_> so that if you're set to away, it doesn't bother you?
<nnnaji> or should one just have a seperate toggle for "Do Not Disturb" aka "Silent Mode" in the Session Menu?
<nnnaji> yeah, something like that
<nnnaji> i was thinking of "Busy" aka "Not Avaiable" as the law
<spikeb_> nnnaji, offhand, i would say that we should have a seperate setting for silent mode.
<nnnaji> ok
<spikeb_> too many use cases where the user wants to appear away or busy, but wants to know what is happening.
<nnnaji> ok.. valid point
<nnnaji> where should it be?
<nnnaji> in the session menu?
<spikeb_> hmm
<spikeb_> that is a good question.
<nnnaji> where else ? :D
<spikeb_> i have no idea
<nnnaji> well thanks a lot for your thoughts, you helped me see it from another perspective
<spikeb_> you're welcome. i'm going to think some more and post on the mailing list if i get any ideas
<nnnaji> that would be cool, since this thing needs be handled now, even sabdfl is pressing now
<nnnaji> haaah
<spikeb_> ok, quick survey of some people says your idea of putting it in the session menu is probably a good one
<spikeb_> might want to run the idea past the folsk on the mailing list though
<spikeb_> folks, not folsk
<nnnaji> ok.. i guess that makes sense, too
<nnnaji> i'll do some more thinking myself, before i write up more nonesense :D
<spikeb_> sounds good :)
<r2wj> anybody awake
<spikeb> any of you read jakob nielson's "usability engineering" ?
<spikeb> my brain is fried after three chapters!
<jhuin> spikeb, good or bad fried? :P
<spikeb> good - it is busy processing all the information i just read
<spikeb> the author manages to pack information into every nook and cranny of the book.
<kvalo> morning
<spikeb> morning
<kvalo> hi spikeb
<spikeb> hi kvalo
<evaluate> is there any function I could call to show the application indicator's menu? (in C)
<theone_> hello ppl, I am a newbie, interestd in contributing to unity code. I have installed natty daily uild, bzr and have got the the code by it. Now what to proceed further?
<seb128> hey theone_
<seb128> did you read http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<seb128> as well
<seb128> if not start by reading those
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize as well
<theone_> seb128, yes I have read and followed through all its steps
<seb128> do you have specific questions?
<seb128> or you can start trying to fix one of the bugs?
<theone_> seb128 :  ya, I have never worked on a collaborative open source project using a VCS. so, how can I start working with the buglist. I mean, how it can be compiled and tested on the system?
<seb128> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ has those steps
<seb128> well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource
<seb128> but if you just work on unity it's easier
<seb128> we probably need to clean a bit the instructions on this one
<seb128> see the Unity set on this page?
<seb128> if you only want to build it drop "-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/unity"
<theone_> seb128, ok. i will try it now. thanks
<seb128> just ask there if you have issues
<mdeslaur> ronoc: since I updated this morning, rhythmbox isn't being displayed in the indicator-sound menu anymore. Any ideas?
<ronoc> mdeslaur, natty ?
<mdeslaur> ronoc: yes
<ronoc> version 0.5.3 ?
<mdeslaur> ronoc: yes
<ronoc> mdeslaur, we are using a completely different mechanism for menu registration now. It is done exclusively with mpris, the last time I checked rhythmbox does not implement the root mpris spec correctly ( I have mailed Jonathon about this). The Desktopentry prop on the root interface should contain the name of the desktopfile minus the .desktop suffix. Rhythmbox exposes the full path to the file
<ronoc> and as a result my service ignores it
<ronoc> banshee should work fine
<ronoc> big release yesterday so a few clients i suspect will break
<mdeslaur> ronoc: ok, thanks
<ronoc> mdeslaur, np
<mdeslaur> ronoc: so I should re-file by bug against rhythmbox then I guess
<mdeslaur> ronoc: fyi, bug 691556
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691556 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "[natty] rhythmbox doesn't appear in indicator-sound menu anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691556
<ronoc> mdeslaur, okay thx
<kenvandine> ronoc, indicator-sound SRU uploaded
<ronoc> thanks kenvandine
<evaluate> hello
<nnnaji> hi
<evaluate> I have an application in C that uses the indicator. I have to refresh the menu of the indicator periodically, but I don't want it to refresh when the menu is open (as in visible), because this looks ugly (the menu closes and opens automatically on refresh). Is there a way to tell if the menu is open?
<evaluate> I tried gtk_widget_get_visible() but this doesn't seem to work...
<nnnaji> i guess i won't get far past "hi" in this conversation :P
<evaluate> nnnaji, :-)
<nnnaji> evaluate_ : you mean AppIndicator, right?
<evaluate> also, I looked up the indicator C API, but I can't see a signal that gets fired when the menu is opened...
<evaluate> nnnaji, yup
<nnnaji> yeah, they're not so well documented..
<evaluate> nnnaji, that's why I'm here. I was hoping that someone had an idea of how I could do this...
<nnnaji> evaluate_ : in webdesign, i would have worked with OnMouseEvent event handlers
<nnnaji> but here.. !?!?
<nnnaji> perhaps you can grab a hover for the area of an open menu somehow in gtk?
<evaluate> nnnaji, I'm not sure what you mean, but I wouldn't want to use ugly "hacks" to accomplish this. IMHO this should be supported by the AppIndicator (I mean somehow getting the visible/hidden property of the menu)...
<nnnaji> true.
<nnnaji> have you tried ayatana-dev mailinglist?
<evaluate> nnnaji, no, I hoped to find help here...
<nnnaji> evaluate, ok, i'll keep out of it! ;)
<evaluate> nnnaji, thing is, I curretly have a function that gets executed every half second. It would be most convenient for me to use that one and just skip the refresh when the menu is visible.
<nnnaji> evaluate, curious, is this top secret or may i ask what you are working on?
<evaluate> If I wouldn't use that one, I would have to insert the menu refreshing function into every function after which a menu refresh is needed, which is a lot more work for me
<evaluate> nnnaji, I am working on a clipboard manager, it's name is clipit (sf.net/projects/gtkclipit)
<kvalo> njpatel_: hi. do you have indent command line switches for unity coding style?
<nnnaji> evaluate, thanks, i use another clipboard manager at the moment, i wish you well with your project, clipboard managers have potential, if well designed
<evaluate> nnnaji, thank you! may I ask what you use atm?
<njpatel_> kvalo, the C style?
<njpatel_> kvalo, I had them somewhere....
<njpatel_> will have to look them up
<kvalo> njpatel_: no rush, I can ask you later
<nnnaji> evaluate, i use pastie, it's feature rich and i don't exactly enjoy the UI
<evaluate> nnnaji, ohh, don't know that one yet.
<evaluate> nnnaji, hmm, it actually has less features then clipit as far as I can see...
<nnnaji> then it isn't feature rich but chaotic
<evaluate> nnnaji, lol :p
<evaluate> nnnaji, if you like pastie, you should check out clipit if you have the time...
<nnnaji> evaluate, of course i will, i love clipboard managers! i often have more than 2 links i want to paste into an email without switching windows repeatedly, but without a good clipboard manager, that is a horrible task to achieve
<nnnaji> evaluate, do you include options in the edit portion of the context menu, e.g. 2 or more Paste items?
<evaluate> nnnaji, sorry, but I don't understand what you mean...
<evaluate> nnnaji, you mean if the number of items shown in the menu is editable?
<nnnaji> evaluate, i mean in the context menu you have nothing but "copy", "cut" and "paste" and perhaps "delete"
<nnnaji> perhaps you have multiple "paste" items with gtkclipit installed?
<nnnaji> or even a "paste" submenu
<nnnaji> or a "clipit" submenu
<evaluate> nnnaji, ohh, clipit doesn't interfere with the context menu yet, but that is a good idea indeed... :-)
<evaluate> nnnaji, currently I was struggling to make it cooperate nicely with the AppIndicator...
<nnnaji> evaluate, looking forward to Clipit AppIndicator!!
<nnnaji> evaluate, have you considered moving to launchpad.net ?
<evaluate> nnnaji, I'm ok with sourceforge for now... I have a PPA on launchpad though...
<nnnaji> ahaaaa... i'll check it out
<evaluate> if you use the current PPA I have to inform you that currently the indicator menu doesn't refresh itself when you copy new items or change the history, so you will have to use the "small history" menu (there's a hotkey for that) if you want an up-to-date list
<nnnaji> evaluate, i checked the ppa and did apt-get update, but i notice you have no natty packages, stimmts?
<nnnaji> ;)
<evaluate> kann sein
<evaluate> I will look into that tomorrow :-)
<nnnaji> :D - i'll be checking it out
<evaluate> I didn't think there were people actually using a alpha, thought I'd have some more time until people switched. Appearently i was wrong :p
<nnnaji> evaluate, many people love ubuntu alphas!!!
<evaluate> I need a stable system for work, so I'm just checking them out in virtual boxes :-)
<jcastro> evaluate: ask on ayatana-dev, ted is on holiday for the rest of the year so you'll likely not catch him on irc
<evaluate> jcastro, ok. I have to go now, but I'll be bcak in a couple of hours and try my luck on ayatana-dev. thank you!
<jcastro> no worries, good luck!
<rbnswartz> DBO you around?
<DBO> rbnswartz, yeah
<rbnswartz> Okay I installed natty on my thumb drive to test my fix but the downloads that I was instructed to get to compile the source totalled to nearly 500MB is this all neaded?
<rbnswartz> sorry needed
<DBO> you are on a limited connection rbnswartz?
<rbnswartz> occasional wifi but I can camp out at friends homes.
<rbnswartz> but yes until monday I am on limited internet
<rbnswartz> DBO ^^
<DBO> unfortuantely coding kinda requires a good connection these days :/
<rbnswartz> Yeah usuall every morning I have net connection.
<rbnswartz> Is all 400mb required
<rbnswartz> So long DBO I have to leave
<DBO> cheers :)
<ian__> I'd like to congratulate the Unity team on all the prgress they've made since the switch to compiz. Awesome job. I do have a question about the launcher and its autohide, though.
<lamalex> ian__, what's the question
<boulabiar> how to disable mt gestures in unity ?
<dbarth> jcastro: hey jorge, have you heard of someone being interested in helping with the compiz bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/684193
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 684193 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_source_unref()" [High,Confirmed]
<dbarth> jcastro: actually i realize that it's not linked to a unity bug, so the bitesize tag went unnoticed
<jcastro> dbarth: it's ok, I'm about to start including compiz and indicators in the bitesize bits
<jcastro> I can blog it now though, get it some pre-weekend attention
<dbarth> i've linked it to unity anyway
<dbarth> so now it shows up as well
<jcastro> oh cool!
<dbarth> i'd love to get more help on compiz
<dbarth> sam is just struggling with a huge pile of bugs
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> I am lunching now, I'll put together a call for help
<jcastro> other than bitesizes what else does he need?
<jcastro> he sent me a list earlier, I will include that as well
<r2wj> Hello
<r2wj> Can somebody comment on a ticket I opened please
<r2wj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/689468
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 689468 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Ayatana] Ubuntu Menu Icon has No Shadow, Doesn't Render Quite Properly" [Undecided,New]
<r2wj> Just looking for some discussion about this
<lamalex> cyphermox, is nm's appindicator going to get signal strength/security icons in the indicator menu?
<cyphermox> lamalex, I would like to :)
<cyphermox> appindicator doesn't seem to support that yet
<lamalex> cyphermox, where is your branch for nm appindicator?
<lamalex> I think it's supposed to snow this weekend so I might have some free time
<cyphermox> ahaha
<cyphermox> then you can ping me this weekend and maybe we can coordinate some work there :)
<cyphermox> I was using a different branch for the initial stuff, but now it's a just a patch over the actual nm-applet packaging branch: lp:~network-manager/network-manager-applet/ubuntu.head
<lamalex> cyphermox, the messaging indicator has those little circles with the counts in them
<cyphermox> lamalex, in the patch I'm just bypassing code for building an NMNetworkMenuItem (or whatever it's called) and adding it to the menu, adding a standard GtkMenuItem instead
<cyphermox> lamalex, yeah
<cyphermox> lamalex, I also thought about doing something like this for signal strength numbers, but I really with it could be as close a possible as the standard non-indicator nm-applet rather than changing how it looks too much at the same time
<lamalex> njpatel, know anything about this?
<lamalex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/687445
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 687445 in unity (Ubuntu) "The strange white lines appeared on the top of screen" [Undecided,New]
<njpatel> lamalex, haven't seen that before
<lamalex> pretty od
<lamalex> d
<Amaranth> DBO: Is nux-tools supposed to contain something useful?
<DBO> no idea
<Amaranth> All it has is /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<Amaranth> which nicely segfaults for me
<evaluate> hello again
<evaluate> I have sent a mail to ayatana-dev@lists.launchpad.net  (but I can't see it in the mailing list, nor did I receive any reply that the message was received successfully). Anyway, I just wanted to say that I only saw that last message from the list after I have sent the mail
<evaluate> so if the mail actually belongs on the ayatana list, rather than the ayatana-dev list, I would like to ask someone to please move it there
<Amaranth> eep, seems the last release of unity for the year is going to be a rather annoying one :/
<Amaranth> menus only appear when I put my mouse on the panel :(
<jamalta> Amaranth: i was seeing that issue.. what happens when you click on some blank space in the desktop?
<Amaranth> and someone disabled fade so menus are crazy flickery now too
<jamalta> mind you, unity is completely screwed for me at the moment :)
<Amaranth> jamalta: I get no app name and menus still appear on hover
<jamalta> is this the last work day of the year for canonical?
<jamalta> s/this/today
<Amaranth> jamalta: I dunno what the Canonical folks in general are going but I know it was seb128's last day for the year and he kept saying it was the last unity upload for the year
<Amaranth> s/going/doing/
<jamalta> ahh
<jamalta> well, i'm trying to test to see if i experience your issue too.. just need to do an update
<jamalta> ooh, grub's all purple now :)
 * Amaranth tries to think
<Amaranth> I think njpatel does the panel
<jamalta> well, if seb128's last deploy is today then there won't be much we can do, unfortunately :)
<Amaranth> Yeah, I only have compiz upload rights so I can't sneak any unity fixes in
<jamalta> Amaranth: but you can push a merge proposal and ask someone like DBO to do so ;)
<seb128> njpatel will be around next week I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson and kenvandine as well
<kenvandine> njpatel won't be
<jamalta> well compiz is loading for me now!
<jamalta> but unity isn't
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> jamalta, the unity session doesn't start?
<jamalta> Amaranth: ah ignore my rambling, i forgot i was using the daily ppa
<seb128> is that natty?
<jamalta> seb128: ignore me, i'm running the daily
<seb128> ok
<seb128> natty has just been updated you can switch back to that
<jamalta> the error doesn't seem to occur in trunk so it must've been fixed already
<kenvandine> brb, session restart
<nmarques> anyone know if nux builds with libpng14 ?
<toros> hi
<toros> I've just filled a bugreport on Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691741
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691741 in Unity "Duplicated window title bars with Unity 3.2.8 and Chromium" [Undecided,New]
<toros> do you need any further information regarding to this bug?
<tareth> hmm chromium maximizes just fine for me right now
<tareth> might be because I haven't upgraded at all today though
<Amaranth> toros: thunderbird is going it too :/
<Amaranth> but oddly not firefox, perhaps it's because I have libnotify-mozilla in thunderbird
<toros> tareth: only unity 3.2.8 is affected, 3.2.6 isn't
<Amaranth> oh actually chromium is just maximizing into the panel, I don't get duplicated titlebars
<tareth> toros, I'm using the latest revision from source, so I'm already at 3.2.8
<Amaranth> maybe it's because of autohide
<Amaranth> nope, even with autohide it doesn't happen to me
<Amaranth> although autohide makes the combined panel/decoration look ugly
<Amaranth> ok, I get it with thunderbird even without libnotify-mozilla
<toros> Amaranth: to reproduce the bug "use system title bar and borders" option in chromium should be turned on, and you should start chromium maximized
<Amaranth> yeah, did that
<Amaranth> oh, start maximized, hmm
<toros> so opening a new window, or just maximizing it doesn't trigger the bug
<Amaranth> yep, starting maximized does it
<Amaranth> confirming bug
<tareth> yeah I'm dumb, must've skimmed over that bit in the bug report.
<Amaranth> toros: It's _every_ application
<Amaranth> Start maximized == broken
<toros> Amaranth: I'll check it
<Amaranth> thunderbird is just extra broken, it doesn't work right even when not started maximized
<Amaranth> I just confirmed nautilus, gedit, firefox, thunderbird, and chromium do it
<toros> yepp, I've just reproduced it with gedit... altough the behaviour is a little bit different... because unmaximizing gedit, and then maximizing it again solves the issue
<tareth> and system monitor. I think a more interesting question would be: can we find an application where this _doesn't_ happen?
<toros> but not with chromium
<toros> in chromium, I have to open a new window
<toros> so there is a little difference in chromium and all the other apps
<Amaranth> tareth: Well, we've just covered GTK+ apps, XUL apps, and custom/GTK+ apps
<Amaranth> they all do things a little differently with the bug but have that same base problem
<toros> well, I think I am going to sleep
<toros> thank you guys for investigating this bug
<toros> good night
<coz_> hey guys... just noticed  that  the close,min,max buttons are now on the  upper panel..and no window decos...is this expected?
<coz_> also notice that going to classic gnome there are no File Edit View  menus on the applications
<lamalex> coz_, they /should/ be in the panel
<lamalex> though honestly I'm not sure as I haven't used
<coz_> lamalex,  yeah but they dont appear on classic gnome
<coz_> I'll test again later,,, someone is trying to convince me to go to debian :)
#ayatana 2010-12-18
<jderose> i'm using pynotify... how can i check if a notification is currently displayed?  i need to know weather to update() or create a new notification?
<lamalex> jderose, I think that there's a "closed" signal
<lamalex> jderose, I think that notify osd is supposed to automerge them though
<jderose> lamalex: in my use case, i need to update both the summary and body, so i don't think the automerge will work...
<jderose> lamalex: but thanks for tip about closed signal!
<lamalex> jderose, yeah automerge won't work for you then, closed signal is the way for you
<ion> Meh. Bug #686698 still exists. Still no Unity for me. :-P
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686698 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLSurface::UnlockRect()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686698
<coz_> hey guys... I notice someone has change the unity icon in ccsm.. why is this?
<coz_> vish,  do you know anything about the unity icon in ccsm being changed?
<vish> coz_: hi.. nope
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> vish,  how are you  this morning :)
<vish> coz_: still sleepy.. ;)
<coz_> :)   I understand  I am actually getting ready for bed
<coz_> vish,   ok I will check on this tomorrow
<coz_> thanks
<vish> coz_: np.. i think the desktop team is on holidays, so might wanna wait for them. either sam or didrocks might know.
<coz_> vish,  yeah sam said he wasnt aware of it being changed
<coz_> vish,  he has been away also... and probably didnt get the package I submitted for the ccsm set
<coz_> but  the pillow is awating  my head :)  so night... I will stay logged in though
<coz_> troy_s,  i  just noticed you here :)
<troy_s> Greets.
<troy_s> coz_: Yes here... sort of.
<coz_> :)
<coz_> I was just  "taken back" when I saw that "purple pimple"  of an icon replacing mine :)
<htorque> hello everyone! which language should i use to write a new application indicator? i remember reading something about python support lagging behind or not getting updated at all?
<jderose> htorque: it depends on if you want an indicator that only contains menuitems, or if you want a custom indicator that does its own drawing (like Sound Indicator or Messaging Menu)
<jderose> htorque: if you want basic indicator with only menuitems, i recommend Python
<jderose> htorque: if you want custom indicator, you must do it in C... you might ask doctormo or tedg about this
<jderose> there not around at the moment, but they tend to idle here :)
<htorque> jderose, yes, it should be a simple application indicator. so python is still ok for those?
<htorque> (i got a custom indicator half-coded, but it seems they are hard-coded to show up on the left-hand side of the panel, so i've put that one on hold for now :P)
<jderose> htorque: as far as i know, yep, python is fine.  only exception would be if it's something that's always in the panel (rather than just something put there when your application is running), python has pretty big memory footprint
<jderose> htorque: yeah, i know doctormo has found it rather painful to write custom indicator also
<htorque> jderose, hm, ok, then i'll avoid python, cause the indicator should be there the whole session
<htorque> jderose, thanks for your answers! :)
<jderose> htorque: np! have fun!
#ayatana 2010-12-19
<seiflotfy> DBO, u there
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> I have a dock question
<DBO> ya, whats up?
<DBO> ya?
 * spikeb ponders the appmenu change
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> can i access items in the dock over dbus
<seiflotfy> DBO, just like in docky
<seiflotfy> I would like to add the zeitgeist jumplist
<seiflotfy> (I also just updated the docky version -- very awesome now)
<DBO> we are planning on implementing dock manager eventually
<DBO> I dont have time yet
<seiflotfy> DBO, awesome
<seiflotfy> DBO, so i updated the zeitgeist_menu to be more dynamic and intelligent
<seiflotfy> so it updates itself on the fly using the zeitgeist-monitors
<DBO> awesome
<seiflotfy> so if u open someting it appears in the jumplist under latest instantly
<seiflotfy> also folders jumplists are generated by recusring through all subfolders :)
<seiflotfy> and if 2 files in the jumplist have the same name i attach the path
<seiflotfy> u wanna try it
<seiflotfy> ?
<DBO> not right now :)
<seiflotfy> u will find a merge request
<seiflotfy> just feel free to pull the code when u feel like it
<coz_> good day
#ayatana 2011-12-12
<hrw> does someone manage unity bugs? it is hard to search in 1700 bugs before reporting own one
<AlanBell> hrw: what is the bug?
<AlanBell> normally as you file one it will search for things that look like duplicates
<hrw> bug 903072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 903072 in unity (Ubuntu) "After unlocking screen windows are present on wrong desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903072
<hrw> launchpad does not suggested any sensible duplicate this time
<hrw> I am going back to KDE4 soon
<hrw> amount of unity bugs affects my work too much
<hrw> too often when screen is locked I have to wait up to 1.5 minute just to get 'enter password' dialog
<hrw> often before that I get preview of desktop which is privacy issue (reported already by people)
<hrw> windows are moved when I unlock screen
<hrw> ghosted windows after unminimize: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/ghostedwindow.jpg
<hrw> launcher (or expose) showing incorrect amount of windows: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/howmanychromiums.jpg
<hrw> bug   903085 reported
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 903085 in unity (Ubuntu) "Only window decoration is shown after un-minimize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903085
<hrw> apportcollected
<hrw> is screen lock handled by lightdm?
<AlanBell> JohnLea: did you have any thoughs on bug 855532 about the non-visual design of the shortcut overlay?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 855532 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shotcut - Add keyboard shortcut hint overlay that is displayed when a user presses and holds the Super key" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855532
<JohnLea> AlanBell; hyia
<JohnLea> re. the overlay
<AlanBell> yeah, looks pretty, but doesn't sound pretty
<JohnLea> it is non-focusable, but is there another way to make it screen reader friendly?  perhaps a special 'screen reader' key?
<JohnLea> would you want all the content to be read, or only a portion?
<AlanBell> should all be readable really
<AlanBell> it is really useful information to screen reader users
<JohnLea> Could it start being read when the Alt key is held down, and the reading stops when the Alt key is released?
<AlanBell> orca doesn't generally work like that
<AlanBell> it could be piped through speech dispatcher separate from orca, but I am not sure that is a great solution
<AlanBell> do you guys use orca to test your designs?
<JohnLea> no, most of the accessibility testing is done in the context of automating tests as that uses the accessibility plumbing, we should though (but we are under massive time/resource pressure)
<JohnLea> what would be your preferred solution?
<AlanBell> yeah, I know about the tests that used the accessibility plumbing for ubiquity, it was broken through most of the oniric dev cycle because of that!
<AlanBell> my preferred solution would be that the non-visual design gets considered as early as possible because it is a lot easier to design it in than tack it on afterwards :)
<AlanBell> if the overlay had been implemented as a lens it might kind of work
<AlanBell> lenses are now navigable and readable
<JohnLea> ;-)  but in this specific case?  as the element is non-focusable, my thought is to pipe it through the speech dispatcher when the Alt key is held down
<AlanBell> I would be interested in TheMuso's opinion on that
<JohnLea> ok, I'll update the description for now, and we will wait to see what TheMuso says.  Ping me when you see him online
<AlanBell> ok, will do, thanks
<JohnLea> thx as well!
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2011/12/12/used-unity-for-over-a-month/ - opinions?
<mhr3> hrw, what was the alt+f2 issue?
<mhr3> the lens was just dead?
<hrw> mhr3: no, xkill does not have .desktop file
<hrw> app lens works but for *.desktop apps
<mhr3> ah, yea, i misread, thought you used alt+f2 twice and the first time it wasn't there..
<leo__> hi
<leo__> anybody here?
<AlanBell> leo__: no, just you
<om26er> that "Only window decoration is shown after un-minimize" could be/is specific to ATI
<om26er> any unity-2d guys here?
 * om26er thinks Kaleo rotated
<om26er> anyways would it be fine for you guys to give me bug status rights for unity-2d? i could sometimes help sync status accross unity(s)
<om26er> greyback, ^^
<om26er> Trevinho, you getting somone to sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/oneiric/bamf/libreoffice-fixes/+merge/85199 ?
<Trevinho> om26er: how should I?
<TheMuso> AlanBell, JohnLea, I think that trying to let users know about the shortcut keys when the overlay is shown is not the solution. However, I currently can't think of anything better to suggest, and piping it through speech-dispatcher directly is not the solution.
<TheMuso> I think we need something that allows users to find out the shortcut keys for icons on the launcher, but not when the overlay is shown. I'm trying to think of a way it could possibly be done when the launcher has focus and the user is navigating through the launcher.
<AlanBell> it is a puzzle indeed
<AlanBell> I don't like the idea of a separate user interface for it very much, it won't get maintained right if it is two bits of code
<TheMuso> Right.
<AlanBell> void UnityScreen::InitHints() has to be shared at least
<TheMuso> I've ogt an idea. Perhaps we extend the unity a11y code to put the shortcut for the launcher icons in the description of the ATK object for that icon. We then write an Orca script that allows a user to press a shortcut key, and Orca can read the shortcut key for tha tlauncher icon to the user.
<AlanBell> the overlay does quite a bit more than the super+1-9 shortcuts
<TheMuso> So, consider this. A user knows there are shortcut keys to launch some stuff on the launcher. So they focus the launcher, and find the app they are intersted in. They then press an Orca key combination to get the keyboard shortcut read to them.
<TheMuso> Oh, what else does it show?
<AlanBell> that sounds like a good thing, but not the same as the overlay
<TheMuso> RIght, so what does the overlay show?
<AlanBell> the overlay has categories of shortcuts for the launcher, dash, top bar, switcher, workspaces and windows
 * TheMuso sighs.
<TheMuso> The only way we can make good use of that is if we can explore it one item at a time.
<AlanBell> it is a reference card for 33 different keyboard shortcuts for unity and the desktop
<TheMuso> Well the shortcuts will need to e documented.
<TheMuso> Unless the DX guys are willing to implement the ability to navigate around the shortcut hints window when accessibility is enabled...
<TheMuso> I can't think of any other way of solving this.
<TheMuso> Sure we could add something to orca etc, but if new shortcuts are added to unity in the future, we need to then keep another copy in sync.
<AlanBell> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit?authkey=CLGG9NkJ&hl=en_GB
<AlanBell> that google doc is the list of shortcuts in the launcher
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Hang on, thats got an error..
<TheMuso> alt + F10 doesn't open indicators, F10 gets to the top menu bar.
<TheMuso> Alt + F10 currently maximises a window.
<AlanBell> it is right in the overlay, wrong in the google doc
<TheMuso> Ok.
<AlanBell> andyrock is building it and JohnLea designed it I think
<TheMuso> Right.
<AlanBell> just wish it was designed to sound as pretty as it looks :(
<TheMuso> I can understand that. As I said above, the only way I think this could be done is f it were rendered as a window, with the shortcuts presented as a list, and one could use arrow keys to move between the shortcuts in the list, and Orca would read them out.
<AlanBell> yeah, just wondering if I can hack the code to stop it going away when you let go of super
<TheMuso> But you still need code to deal with the focus changes etc.
<TheMuso> And keyboard navigation.
<andyrock> AlanBell, TheMuso hi
<AlanBell> hi andyrock
<andyrock> we cannot use super + cursor key
<andyrock> really...
<TheMuso> andyrock: Thats not what I was thinking.
<AlanBell> andyrock: line 2445 of unitshell.cpp ->  // Setup Shortcunt Hint
<AlanBell> might want to fix that little typo ;)
<andyrock> i'm a kind of busy (with dash keynav) right now, so i've not read above
<andyrock> AlanBell, i'm going to work on the shortcut overlay tomorrow ;) thk btw
<andyrock> TheMuso, what were you thinking?
<andyrock> AlanBell, ah it's a comment :) i'll fix it tomorrow
<AlanBell> andyrock: yeah, I don't *normally* point out typos in comments, but on this occasion . . .
<andyrock> yeah, there're some typos also in the text...
<andyrock> i'll fix it as soon as possible
<andyrock> dash key nav is tricky :/
<TheMuso> andyrock: For screen reader users, we only have 2 options for helping users find out about keyboard shortcuts. Document them, and point users to the documentation, or make the overlay behave differently if accessibility is enabled. This differing behavior could be a window like the dash, that can be navigated with arrow keys. The shortcuts would be listed in a list view of some kind.
<TheMuso> We could also maintain sed window as a part of Orca, but then we would need to keep checking every release to see if there were new/changed shortcuts.
<TheMuso> Actually... THis still may be useful in Orca anyway, because looking up keyboard shortcuts for other desktops may be something people want to do as well.
<andyrock> TheMuso, what about sharing code betwee orca and unity?
<andyrock> we can do it using libunity
<TheMuso> andyrock: Orca is in python./
<andyrock> ah...
<TheMuso> Yeah libunity cold work, but I think we need something thats more useful accross all desktops.
<TheMuso> Yeah libunity cold work, but I think we need something thats more useful accross all desktops./c
<TheMuso> gah
<TheMuso> I think for this cycle, its something we will have to put into Orca, and work a better solution for the future.
<TheMuso> Having said that, I won't have time to do it. :)
<andyrock> and i've no idea how to do it ;)
<andyrock> TheMuso, you will be in Budapest?
<TheMuso> andyrock: Yes.
<AlanBell> andyrock: so would UnityScreen::InitHints() be callable from python via libunity and return something that can be itterated over to get the shortcut contents?
<andyrock> TheMuso, we can talk about it in Budapest
<TheMuso> AlanBell: libunity has GIR bindings.
<andyrock> AlanBell, not
<TheMuso> ah sorry misread.
<andyrock> we cannot call UnityScreen::InitHints here
<andyrock> from python
<andyrock> but i can change something
<AlanBell> well, can that data structure be exposed somehow
<andyrock> yeah...
<andyrock> or we can...
<andyrock> create the model in a file
<andyrock> i mean:
<AlanBell> yeah, that works
<andyrock> right now we have something like this in unityshell
<andyrock> .cppp
<AlanBell> as long as it is one place to maintain the shortcuts, and I can get the active shortcuts and translated descriptions
<andyrock> we add a shortcut to the shortcut model
<andyrock> most of the time it's of the type COMPIZ_OPTION
<andyrock> but there is the support for an HARDCODED_OPTION
<andyrock> and if future we can add the support for a GSETTINGS_OPTION
<andyrock> etc.
<andyrock> the list of the shortcuts (but non the values) is hardcoded
<andyrock> but i can make it possible to read if from a file
<andyrock> a xml file should be good
<AlanBell> JSON even better
<andyrock> yeah we already have in unity a json parser
<andyrock> btw i've to finish the shortcut overlay first of all
<andyrock> then we can add the support for a json file later
<andyrock> i prefer to do everything step by step
<TheMuso> Makes sense.
<andyrock> and we can share the code using LibUnity
<AlanBell> {"Launcher":{"shortcut":"Super (Press)","description":"Open Launcher,display shortcuts", . . . }, "Dash":{. . . } . . .}
<AlanBell> if libunity can pass the decoded text with all the shortcuts looked up and inserted that would be ideal
<andyrock> AlanBell, mmmm
<andyrock> i think that it's better sharing the shortcuts list in a file
<andyrock> sharing the code to read the option using libunity
<andyrock> there is only a problem... there is not a libcompiz right now
<andyrock> and i'm using CompOption in ShortcutHint.cpp
<andyrock> so for the moment we cannot add it to another lib
<andyrock> btw we can read the compiz options in orca using gconf
<AlanBell> not dconf?
<andyrock> dconf = gsettings
<andyrock> in this case
<AlanBell> ok
<TheMuso> Yes, gsettings.
<TheMuso> One should not use dconf directly.,
<TheMuso> andyrock: Is unity switching to gsettings this cycle? Or should I say, compiz?
<andyrock> TheMuso, you should say compiz :)
<andyrock> i've no idea about this, but there are some branches about it
<TheMuso> ok
<andyrock> i can ask sam as soon as it log in
<andyrock> *he
<andyrock> sorry :)
<TheMuso> Its fine, was just curious.
<andyrock> TheMuso, likely Compiz will switch to gsettings according to Sam :)
#ayatana 2011-12-13
<TheMuso> Ok
<snadge> prob a noob question.. but why does alt-tab include applications that are not on the current workspace?
<snadge> i can't insist enough how much that pisses me off
<snadge> is there an option somewhere to make it only alt-tab to windows on the current workspace?
<snadge> im one of the few people in the world who actually wants to use unity
<snadge> so listen to me and answer my fucking question goddamit :p
<roignac> snadge: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75275/switch-between-applications-in-the-current-workspace
<snadge> i was going ot say thanks roignac but they left :p
<htorque> hi all! launcher/dash/panel coloring seems broken for the panel when having maximized windows (trunk)?  http://img.xrmb2.net/images/300458.png → http://img.xrmb2.net/images/925416.png
<om26er> aha
<om26er> seems that was not reverted in trunk :/
<tramm> hello, could anyone tell me if #7 of https://bugs.launchpad.net/screenlets/+bug/885322 has any credibility... delaying isn't really good solution.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 885322 in Screenlets "Screenlets applications moving around after a restart in Ubuntu 11.10" [High,Confirmed]
<tramm> by now x and y are set separately i think, could setting them together resolve the issue?
<om26er> htorque, the linked branch here bug 839480 needs reverting.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 839480 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - When the Dash is open and there is a maximised app in the background, the top bar background should not disappear" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839480
<htorque> om26er: ah, thanks! :-)
#ayatana 2011-12-14
<tramm> reported my problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/904040
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 904040 in Screenlets "Changing screen geometry in the middle of startup messes up positions of autostart application windows" [High,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> Kaleo: good morning dude - any way I can get you to check https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/bamf-qt/fixes-for-jhbuild/+merge/85614 soonish?
<kamstrup> if I get too many branches floating out there trying to get u2d build under jhbuild I'llgo insane :-)
<Kaleo> kamstrup: sorry for the delay, let's have a quick look
<kamstrup> Kaleo: great, np
<Kaleo> kamstrup: hmmm it looks like removing a feature that oSoMoN added
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: do you have an opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/bamf-qt/fixes-for-jhbuild/+merge/85614 ?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, kamstrup: yeah, it undoes something that was contributed last week, so it cannot be merged as is
<Kaleo> kamstrup: that stuff breaks in the jhbuild?
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: see the rationale at https://code.launchpad.net/~ballogy/bamf-qt/fix-imports-dir-location/+merge/83248
 * kamstrup looking
<kamstrup> it gives some weird errors... CMakeCache.txt lists the QT_IMPORTS_DIR variable as uninitialized even though it's set to /home/kamstrup/unity/install/lib/qt4/importds
<kamstrup> imports
<kamstrup> and it tries to install into /usr, which of course is not the game jhbuild plays :-)
<kamstrup> it is also not how dee-qt does it, so I'd assume dee-qt needs the same patching to make Arch devs happy?
<kamstrup> oSoMoN, Kaleo: ?^^
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: yeah, the arch contributor is working on it afaik
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: though I agree that ideally the destination dir should be a relative path to make jhbuild (and possibly other build systems) happy, not an absolute path
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: maybe we can trim the leading part of QT_IMPORTS_DIR to make it relative?
<kamstrup> oSoMoN: it looks like we're simply overriding QT_INSTALL_IMPORTS if it's set on the command line... maybe that's the real issue
<kamstrup> I don't have problems setting -DQT_INSTALL_IMPORTS=foobar on the cmake command line
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: I’m not sure what a good solution would be, but in any case we must make sure that it doesn’t break the build on arch, otherwise that would make a contributor unhappy
<kamstrup> indeed
<kamstrup> oSoMoN, Kaleo: pushed a new patch for https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/bamf-qt/fixes-for-jhbuild/+merge/85614 that should respect the old behaviour
<Kaleo> kamstrup: makes a lot of sense
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: the comment should be updated though, it is misleading
<kamstrup> oSoMoN: probably :-) I did not understand the problem it described just assumed that cmake/qt gurus did :-)
<kamstrup> so i'll need a ghost writer :-)
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: there’s a bug report that describes the issue
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/894805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 894805 in cmake (Ubuntu Oneiric) "QT_IMPORTS_DIR is not defined when no QML plugins are installed" [Medium,New]
<oSoMoN> kamstrup: also, a comment to explain that the imports dir can be overridden by setting -DQT_IMPORTS_DIR on the cmake command line would be welcome
<kamstrup> oSoMoN: k, i'll put a link to the bug in there
<oSoMoN> thinking about it, if it can be overridden on the command line, it kind of renders the other code path useless, unless the arch packager can’t override the parameters passed to cmake?
<kamstrup> well, I think it makes sense to try and do the right thing by default
<kamstrup> it just so happens that jhbuild is kinda non-standard in the installation paths
<andyrock> hi all
<kamstrup> kenvandine: hi - there'll be a slight break in the DeeFilterModel API in the upcoming dee-1.0
<kamstrup> needed to make GI work properly, and mem management not very weird :-)
<kamstrup> but only very slight
<kamstrup> good news is that it'll work in Python as well
<kenvandine> kamstrup, thx for the heads up :)
<kenvandine> that is good
<kamstrup> and hopefully adding some minor optimizations
<kamstrup> sure, just wanted to warn you before you go "wtf!" :-)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, by the way, sorting got faster with the new glib :)
<kenvandine> ~30% improvement
<kamstrup> wow!
<kamstrup> I wonder what happened :-)
<kenvandine> i think they removed some hacks related to locale
<itism3> hello
<itism3> i just installed apache php and mysql on ubuntu 11.04 after i restart i got ubuntu-classic instread of unity. what happen?
<drunk_rambler> needed help on getting started with papercuts projects
<htorque> unity build fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/770413/ → am i doing something wrong? if i replace 'g_thread_init' with 'g_type_init' it seems to work fine.
#ayatana 2011-12-15
<OwenG> Hi , I want to add Unity to My PC (currently running Kubuntu) so I can support my dad who is getting a Ubuntu PC. so I can talking through any problems by having the same desktop . He lives 80 Miles from me so remote access is needed
<kamstrup> Kaleo: can I get you to take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/bamf-qt/fixes-for-jhbuild/+merge/85614
<kamstrup> if we get that landed jhbuild should be mostly ready for unity-2d
<Kaleo> kamstrup: hey, sorry, was in meetings
#ayatana 2011-12-16
<jml> hi
<jml> I've just upgraded to precise. Was wondering if there's a way I can reset my unity config to default?
<AlanBell> jml: unity --reset might do it
<jml> AlanBell: thanks.
<hrw> http://paulmck.livejournal.com/30164.html - nice blog post about Unity from power user perspective
<oles> hi
<oles> It seem to be a  bug, after every 2nd reboot my unity panel does not appear in full screen app mode when i move mouse cursor to the left side
<oles> os ubuntu 11.10
<oles> i could not find anything about such problem on bug tracker
#ayatana 2011-12-17
<shiloh> is there by chance a way to remove this and have normal gnome?
<alfa77> hello, I'd like having a taskbar on unity and I'm trying tint2, do you know how could I configure it to show the tasks on the current worspace instead of the tasks of all the workspaces?
<alfa77> or do you know if I could try another taskbar?
<shiloh> good morning,,, is there anyway to get unity off, remove it for normal gnome?
<shiloh> hello?
<shiloh> is there anything you can change to at least customize my desktop? or remove unity?
<shiloh> is there any way, at all, i can get this piece of shit unity crap off my machine?
<spikeb> nobody is here but me. however, since you're being rude, i'll just tell you to google it
<shiloh> just very frustrating
<shiloh> and i had googled it, thanks though
<shiloh> :-)
<shiloh> spikeb, so no matter what im basically screwed, stuck with unity or move on to another DE?
<drunk_rambler> need help on getting started with papercuts!
<drunk_rambler> ?
<shiloh> drunk_rambler, no just want unty removed so i can use my desktop
<shiloh> seriously, is there any way at all to remove unity and haev plain gnome or am i stuck going with a dif distro?
<shiloh> mmmmkays, tyvm for all the assistance, and thank you so much for fucking up a prefectly good DE, take your unity and shove it up your ass
<shiloh> lame fucking crap
#ayatana 2011-12-18
<mhall119> well wasn't that pleasant
<krieg1> good evening, is there a process to add launchers to panels, desktop in unity?
<krieg1> or a tool to cfg unity of some sort?
<krieg1> oks last attempt to ask, is there a tool or package to get for unity, that will allow me to add panels, drawers to panels, and custom launchers to the drawers?
<om26er> krieg1, this is a tool to add custom icons to the *launcher*
<om26er> krieg1, the first two options that you asked are not possible as of yet
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/unity-launcher-editor krieg1
<krieg1> om26er, tyvm, is this something they are working on?
<om26er> no
<krieg1> ah oks,,,,,,,wow
<andyrock> om26er, around=
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> or htorque :)
<om26er> yes i am here :p
<andyrock> i need a quick test :)
<andyrock> open the app lens
<om26er> talk business
<om26er> ;-)
<om26er> and
<andyrock> expand a category so the scrollbar appears
<om26er> !test
<ubot5> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<andyrock> now scroll down using the touchpad (mouse wheel)
<om26er> expanded
<andyrock> when you have reached the end of the dash
<andyrock> continue to scroll down
<andyrock> let's say for 10 seconds
<andyrock> then tray to scroll up
<andyrock> *try
<andyrock> what happens?
<om26er> nothing is happening
<om26er> kk
<andyrock> you cannot scroll up right?
<om26er> seems to work fine :p
<om26er> i am not using trunk, its oneiric
<Daekdroom> It's working alright in precise too
<andyrock> mmm...
<andyrock> brb
<andyrock> precise is not trunk :)
<Daekdroom> I know.
<SudoFox> Fsck unity! Pun intended!
<SudoFox> It's given me nothing but trouble!
<SudoFox> <flame>
<SudoFox> Why the hay would Canonical put a *beta* interface on Ubuntu as the *only* interface?!
<SudoFox> I want my old gnome bar back, with *easy* desktop switching that I don't have to scroll 50 items down to get!
<SudoFox> And where I could actually *see* the path to whatever application I was launching!
<Daekdroom> SudoFox, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<SudoFox> And actually drag it onto my terminal so I could run it as root!
<SudoFox> <end flame>
<SudoFox> oooh, really?
<SudoFox> hold on.
<Omega> Why are you here SudoFox?
<SudoFox> To seek answers.. and knowledge... and enlightenment... with a good old dose of humor in between.
<SudoFox> Oh, crud. The only button available is "Log out", and I'm running live persistent.
<SudoFox> Shoulda run as root.
<SudoFox> That;s better.
<SudoFox> That's a lot better. But how to kill unity? Here we go.
<Daekdroom> You have to restart your session and pick GNOME at the log in screen
<SudoFox> Hmm. That'll mean I need to make a user. Live's not gonna cut it.
<SudoFox> I'm making myself a mobile workstation.
<SudoFox> Goodbye "try ubuntu/install", it'll boot like normal.
<SudoFox> Bye for now.
<htorque> andyrock: hi! do you need the stuff from above tested with trunk? i could build it...
<andyrock> htorque, don't worry :)
<htorque> andyrock: i failed to build libunity anyways (http://paste.ubuntu.com/774723/), so no trunk testing from me for now :P
